# Ptolus- Palace of the Silver Princess (Campy)



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2007)

Those were dark times after the fall of Dwarvenhearth, and the Stonelost dwarves have been trying to find a place to belong since.  But there were some bright spots for some of my kin, such as when the ageless Silver Princess took a number of the homeless dwarves in to her magical kingdom far away where evil and decay could not touch them.  She is known as Princess Argenta, and her magic was once great enough to create a world inside a world... a pocket plane connected to our own severed plane where an artificial sun stood constantly over green fields.  She called her mini-universe Haven.  Only the most good out of the races were allowed to reside around her palace: elves to tend the surrounding groves, humans to build structures of beauty, halflings to tend the fields, and the newly added dwarves who brought crafting and mining of the nearby hills.  The princess took care of the people, and in turn they loved her.  How could they not, with her eyes like sapphires, hair of fine silver, rosy lips, smooth alabaster skin, breasts that defied time and gravity, legs that belonged to an Olympic... well... you get the idea.

Ahem... Most of us Stonelost dwarves thought that the Palace of the Silver Princess was a legend.  A fairy tale that you would tell to the kids before they went to bed.  Anyway, one day our own Lord Terrik Clanstone received a sending from the tall, long-haired princess.  'Help us... she said.  Under the city of Ptolus lies both the key and the door into my realm.  Come quick, for my land is lost and your kin in danger.'

Well, the Lord is a busy man and all, so he did what any ruler would do in such a crisis.  He sent out parties of adventurers.  One party found the key, while another one found the door to a teleporter that led to her realm.  A few others went inside to investigate what happened to the Silver Princess, although only a handful returned.  This is what they discovered and we were able to piece together: The valley of Haven was a peaceful land.  its crops were abundant, its citizens prosperous.  Elves, dwarves, halflings, and humans lived together in harmony.  Hidden away in the pocket plane, Haven was a safe place to live.  The rivers were sweet and pure; the waether was pleasant and warm.

One reason Haven was so peaceful was due to the Protectors, a magical race of Fay that taught and helped Princess Argenta create her tiny world.  Some say she herself was in some way related to the Protectors.  These mysterious green beings are a gentle folk and their magic helps ward off evil and keep Haven undiscovered.  They helped the crops to grow, created the artificial sun, and the land of Haven to prosper.

The ruler of Haven, as I mentioned, was the fair Princess Argenta.  She lived in a palace made of white shining marble, which when the sun set, glowed like silver.  Princess Argenta was beloved by all and she was just, fair, and friendly.

One day the dwarves (I personally think it was some gnomes giving us a bad rap) of Haven found a ruby the size of an apple while digging in a new mine.  As a token of their devotion they gave the ruby to Princess Argenta.  The dwarves (or perhaps gnomes) named the ruby "My Lady's Heart".  The princess was so pleased with the gift that she invited all the realm to attend a celebration to see the wondrous gem.  The dwarves were to be the guests of honor.  (What happened wasn't their fault, but a dwarf can't say no to a party... it would be rude).  It was to be a grand day of feasting and fun.

The day before the celebration a strange visitor arrived.  (A human... can't trust none of them I always say.  No offense...).  He arrived in the realm using the teleporter, then summoned a white dragon which he flew into the settlement.  The rider was dressed in all black.  He had pale skin, long blond hair, and a short beard. Since Haven was noted for its hospitality, the princess invited the stranger to stay at the palace.  She also granted his request to escort her to the celebration.

At midnight of the night of his arrival, disaster struck.  Dark clouds hid the sky and a freezing wind blew through the valley.  The crops withered in the fields.  Cattle grew sick.  The valley began to die.

From the palace came an explosion and parts of the wall came tumbling down.  When the dust cleared it could be seen that a ruby glow surrounded the entire palace.

Haven now lies in chaos.  Raiding bands of orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, and other vile creatures have somehow been teleported into the area and terrorize the land.  The disaster happened so suddenly that the citizens are confused and helpless.  Without their leaders, who are trapped in the palace, they have no courage to fight back.  Even the Protectors have disappeared.  The situation has become desperate.

We do not know what caused the disaster, but diviners have found that the reason can be found somewhere in the palace.  It is believed that allies of the evil that has attacked Haven have caused the Protectors to have their hands full defending themselves.

Now, previous adventuring parties (consisting of failures, I might add) have reported that all those that touch the ruby field around the palace have died with their muscles convulsing uncontrollably.  I think that it's dark magic, personally.  The kind that turns your insides to jelly and your eyeballs to oatmeal.  Then I bet some other adventurers have probably died by the human in black armor.  A blade to the gut ain't a fun way of dying, especially with how much belly is ripped out when the blade is pulled free.  Or that dragon... I bet it was hungry.  I bet it would take one chomp, and then your upper torso is gone just like...

"Gods, Dunkel!  I'm eating here!" One of the patrons of the _Ghostly Minstrel_ tavern yells out loud, his fork halfway in his meal and a look of disgust on his face.  The patron is Rastor, the owner of _Rastor Weapons_, and a litorian.  He pushes away his bowl of creamy liver and bean soup and says, "Please, if you are going to peddle your fairy tales to the gullible can you at least do it without the tasteless parts?"

Dunkel, your dwarven story-teller, look hurt and turns back to you.  "This is no tale!  This is true, and I have the map and key right here!"  He says, taking an envelope out of his pocket, which raises more than a few eyebrows in the tavern.  "Please, some of the more experienced adventurers believe that this job is beneath them, or just don't believe.  Others of less heart have simply not returned.  I can guide you to the passage and open the teleporter for you, I just need a pledge that you will help.  I have no money to give, but your group has a reputation for looking for damsels in distress to save.  In Haven there are a whole village of eligible women needing saviors to show appreciation to, not to mention the Silver Princess herself.  I forgot it, but what did you say your party's name was?"

--------------------

The party currently consists of:

Thorg the Pious (Half-Orc Cleric 4)
Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran (Human Swashbuckler 4)
Thym the Exalted (Human Warlock 4)
Renard Rusé De la Capot (Anthropomorphic Fox Ranger 3/Bard 1)

The atmosphere currently is "camp".  Players that post actions that follow this atmosphere will gain a +1 to their spell DCs, attack and damage rolls, and saving throws for that round.  Over-the-top roleplaying is highly encouraged.  It's time to save the Silver Princess!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2007)

"Happy Birthday!" Thorg calls out. His floppy lips stretch in a smile across his mouth. "I like birthday parties."

"It sounds very bad right now in Haven. Don't worry, I won't touch any rubies, even if it sounds yummy. Oatmeal and jelly! Mmmmm..."

Thorg sits back down in his seat, looking at the food in front of him. A nice, big bowl of soup, with a hunk of bread. _What a great place,_ he thinks, _with people telling fairy tales._


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 5, 2007)

_Damsels?_, Guy thinks to himself, quickly downing the last of his wine.  _Distress?_

"An untenable situation, indeed my good man."  He rises, drawing on his gloves and settling his rapier into place.  "It shall not long stand!  Or my name is not Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2007)

"Oh aye we can help ye, I, Thym the Exalted shall aid ye in yer quest. But first can ye answer me 3 questions? Be ye a man... er dwarf of this land? Can ye tell us more about the lay of the land and were we be landin when we travel through tha portal? Be there any who mightnt be friendly to us?" says Thym in a heavy accent that he is making up as he goes along.  Each question he asks is punctuated by a heavy thud of his staff hitting the floor. Why? who knows. Thym's heavy red and black cloak seems to rustle despite being in an inn without wind. 

ooc: so tempting to change that to 'answer me these questions three'.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 5, 2007)

"A chance to avenge a lady? Well, adventure finds a captain wherever he goes, gents. What are we waiting here for, hey?" the young sorcerer announces. He checks the satchel at his side, straightens his cloak, and looks attentively at the dwarf, waiting to hear Thym's questions answered.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

Dunkel looks at Thym for a moment, his mind attempting to unscramble the accent and words before answering.  "I am not from Haven, no sir.  I am a simple messenger sent by dwarven Lord Clanstone to tell the tale and seek adventurers.  A recruiting agent, if you will.  Unfortunately, because my funds were depleted by past adventurers... who failed... I have nothing to offer for the completion of this endeavor.  That and the good chance of horrible death have dissuaded most so-called heroes.  I've heard your group is different.  Once you arrive through the portal, you will find yourself a half mile from the palace, in between the great structure and the surrounding settlement.  The villagers will be friendly, but just about anything else you will find won't be.  I'd be especially wary and on the lookout for the man in black and his..." Dunkel hunches low to the table, looks around shiftily, and before sitting back up with arms folded whispers, "...dragon."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 6, 2007)

Renard tosses a cape the hue of green summer grass over a shoulder of thick russet fur and hops atop the wooden table he'd been sharing with Guy.  Tucking a red rose between sharp canines and swishing his tail to and fro, the fox cries to the heavens (or, in this case, to the dirty wooden ceiling beams of the Ghostly Minstrel), "Damsels, dragons, death defied!  One for all, and all for--"  Renard, realizing his mistake only just in time, removes the rose from his snout and tucks the lacquered fleur into his belt.  Hopping down from the table and putting a black-furred paw on one hip just above his sheathed short sword and leaning with forced non-chalantnous to the side, Renard poses and bares glossy white teeth in a smile intended to win away the heart of a comely princess.  "Wrong book, my mistake.  Why, yes, the Happy Birthday Adventurers would dearly love a bit of a daring side trek, and as I always say," Renard winks at Dunkel, "a damsel a day keeps the gout away.  Hand over the key and the map, good dwarf, and we shall be gone this very instant!"


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 6, 2007)

Pinning his cloak on, and giving the dwarf a dashing (in his mind, at least) salute, Samuel says: "Danger of Death? Poppycock! Let's have the map!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

With the party in agreement, the Happy Birthday Adventurers leave in the morning and follow Dunkel to Delver's Square, an area that consists of a number of shops surrounding a fourteen-foot statue of the heroic fighter, Abesh Runihan who once saved Ptolus from the diabolical plans of a lich lord and his magical plague.  Behind the statue, there is a staircase that leads down into the Undercity Market, which in turn leads to the discovered dungeons and secrets that lie underneath Ptolus.

Dunkel and you go down into the Undercity Market, where the dwarf explains that this will be the last stop to buy any wanted supplies before he brings you to the tunnels leading to the teleporter.  There is a large bazaar constantly going on here, and through the long lanes of tents and tables, you can see the tents of the _Arcane Scribe, Everburning Torch_ sellers, _Iernis' Mapping Equipment, Hammerblight's Firearms, Nann's Rations, Sign of the Shovel, Notorison's Knives, Ingersol's Leathers, Tirres' Crossbows and Misc Weapons, Pawnbroker Ursaon's Used Items, Vatur's Repairs, _ and a couple of alchemist and potion shops.  Also, you see the Adventurer's Guild, of which your group has only paid their basic membership dues for.

Some of the better armor and weapons shops can be found back upstairs in the Midtown square, but they are admittedly a little more costly.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 7, 2007)

Samuel walks over to Ursaon's Used Items to survey their wares, his gold clinking softly as he walks along. "Well, gentlemen, you never know what it is that'll turn up at a stand like this, hey?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 7, 2007)

Outfit for travel Thym does not require any more items, he will keep pace with Samuel though out of curiousity, at the moment, however, he is more curious how they ended up with a name like Happy Birthday Adventurers.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 7, 2007)

"What on earth possesed that fox to tell Dunkel 'Happy Birthday Adventurers'? Happy Birthday my left eye, hey?" Samuel remarks to Thym, uncannily geussing his partner's musings.
[sblock=OOC]Not that I mind the Happy Birthday Adventurers, of course. Samuel, however, is another story.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 7, 2007)

Thorg heads over to the Adventurer's Guild. He hunches over to walk in, being careful not to step on the halfling practicing dart throwing. "Umm... Hello!"  Thorg waves at whoever looks to be in charge. "How are you?"


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 7, 2007)

"It does lack a certain panache, doesn't it," Guy remarks to Thym and Samuel as they peruse Ursaon's wares.  "Doesn't quite say 'Dashing adventurers, tweaking the nose of the fates'.  Still,"  he shrugs his shoulders.  "The oaf likes it, and....  well _you_ try reasoning with him."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2007)

Thorg walks to the Adventurer's Guild (also known as the Delver's Guild... my bad) and greets the lady working at the front desk, Gorti Jurgen, an attractive older woman with blonde hair cut short.  Several staff members are working around her at smaller desks, and seem to be trying to avoid Thorg's attention.  Looking up at the half-orc she says sternly, "Tsk... Thorg, you and your friends are going to soon owe us for your latest membership dues.  I hope you've found some work that can help you pay up."  Perhaps she realizes the strength of the man before her, but she quickly adds nervously, "I.... ummm... I mean when you get the chance, dear."

Ursaon Brightfall, a half-elf pawnbroker with a sharp eye and shifty look, greets Samuel pleasantly.  "Gentlemen, how are you?  It's been awhile.  Off on another quest, I see, and you are in luck because I have a deal for you.  A gentleman recently retired from the delving life and sold his goods to me at a decent price.  Please take a look at what I've got left over, all on the up and up, of course."  So saying he shows some of the better deals available.

The used item list:
4x flasks of holy water (20 gp each)
Heavy Steel Shield (140 gp)
Masterwork Shortbow (300 gp)
Bullseye Lantern (9 gp)
4x Smokesticks, (15 gp each)
Healer's Kit (40 gp)
10x Masterwork Darts (250 gp each)
Spyglass (800 gp)
_Oil of Darkness_ (250 gp)
_scroll of enlarge person_ (20 gp)
_potion of hide from animals_ (40 gp)
_scroll of eagle's splendor_ (120 gp)
_cloak of resistance +1_ (800 gp)


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 7, 2007)

Samuel nods in agreement with Guy "Yes, it leaves a certain elegance in wanting. I think I might speak with him about it. Anyway, I don't see anything of use, I think I'd rather take a moment to look at those scribes." he says quietly. With a smile and wave to Urason, he politely excuses himself from the shop, and walks to the Arcane Scribe. However, he changes his mind right outside the establishment, and returns to Dunkel to await the rest of the party. "I'm ready, sir. We haven't a moment to lose, come sleet, hail or snow!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

"I don't mind not knowing what I'm headed for. You can take me to the skies. It's like being lost in Haven when I'm lost in your eyes." Can be heard being sung by Carl as he casually strolls into the Undercity Market following the directions of those he asked. 

Spotting the rest of the group, Carl strolls over to a few of them, not realizing that he still has some of this stage makeup on. "Last night was a crazy show, was it not? Who would of thought a cabaret style show would have been such a hit."

Seeing the odd stares at his face and the efforts to hold back laughter, Carl realizes he forgot to wipe away the last of his stage makeup. "Uhhh....I was told the Happy Birthday Adventurers are off to save another damsel. You guys could have at least grabbed me before leaving."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

Not bothering to hide a snickering curl of a smile, Ren purrs at Carl, "Delighted to see you, Master Carl!  Stage treating you well, I see?  Rouge becomes a rogue, or so my dam used to say."   Ren fiddles with his tail, absently stroking the tip of it.  "I want for nothing; let the games begin!"   Ren siddles up to Thorg.  "From one Happy Birthday to another--Happy Birthday, Thorg!  Maybe there'll be cake after we rescue the princess..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Renard reaches into his backpack and, extracting a fancy looking bit of stick, hands the piece of wood to Thorg.  "Don't ask where it came from, but I thought you might like this magic wand.  I think it patches wounds up.  Anyway, Happy Birthday, Thorg!"   The wand is eight inches in length, crafted of ebony, and has a silver tip decorated with a ringed etching of pansies.  Scratched into the length of the wand is a phrase in common that reads, "For the Birthday Boy, Love Uncle Alton."

*I bought a wand of cure light wounds to give to Thorg.  If that's okay.  The command word phrase is the "For the Birthday Boy, Love Uncle Alton," and the wand is fully charged.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 8, 2007)

Thorg's eyes light up and he smiles a great big toothy grin. "Happy Birthday! Aw, thank you, Mr. Fluffy! I always wanted a cure wand! How did you know?" He carefully picks up the wand and examines it closely. "This is very special, and should be put in a safe place." He slips it into a small case on his right side. "There. Now it won't get hurt when I go smashing into things. You're a very good friend, Mr. Fluffy!"  

He looks around. "Ooh, Carl! Happy Birthday to you, too! Sure you can join us. You've paid your dues recently, right? Gorti wants us to pay our dues. If you join, then we all have paid, right?"  Thorg stares bewilderedly at Gorti for a moment, desperately trying to perform the logical calculus of dues-paying. "Or is it still the standard way? We work, and then we pay? That's okay, we have work."

Satisfied, Thorg turns back to Renard. "I should get you a birthday gift, too. You're a very good friend."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2007)

Gorti looks at the half-orc with a dumbfounded expression that turns to near horror as Thorg practically bounces in her office once he gets his birthday present, "Ummm... thank you, Thorg, but I'll stay here... why don't you and your friends forget about the dues you will owe soon for now.  Besides, the payments aren't expected until next month.  You should go, I think... please..."  The last word is more directed towards the orc's fellow adventurers, and is close to begging.

Dunkel walks up and taps Samuel on the shoulder.  "Now, son, I know you're ready to get to that teleporter, but how 'bout your friends?  All ready to go, lads?"

Gorti doesn't seem to know Dunkel, but that doesn't stop her from giving the dwarf a thankful smile.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thym decides to purchase a few of the unusual items purely out of interest, or maybe some other reason...

4x Smokesticks, (15 gp each)
_scroll of enlarge person_ (20 gp)
_potion of hide from animals_ (40 gp)
_scroll of eagle's splendor_ (120 gp)
Total: 240gp.

"Mayhaps these items will prove of interest in our future." he says seeming choosing at random.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

"The Happy Birthdays are ready to go!"   Renard starts to swag his short sword around in the air again in an act of bravado but quickly tucks the weapon back in its leather scabbard once he realizes that no one else save possibly Thorg is in the mood for banter.  Coughing into a black-furred fist, Renard nods once curtly at Dunkel.  "Just so.  Yes, I believe we're all ready."

Following after the others alongside Thorg, Renard whispers, "I love birthdays, too, Thorg.  Or any excuse for merriment, really.  You don't need to buy a birthday present for me, just use that stick to heal me in case I get hurt."  Ren smiles through glossy white teeth at Thorg.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2007)

Rapier, check. Whip, check. Sling, check. He continues to make sure all his equipment is on his person and that he doesn't need anything else. Last, and certainly not least, Carl looks to see if he has his lute. Check!

"I'm ready to go!" Carl says as with a smile as he starts strumming his lute and singing a little ditty about Renard. The halfling doesn't bother trying to hide the sarcasm in every lyrics. _"You know you're a cute little heartbreaker. Foxy! You know you're a sweet little lovemaker. Foxy! I wanna take you home. I wont do you no harm, no. You've got to be all mine, all mine. Ooh, foxy Reny!"_

Once the novelty of the song stops producing laughs from the group, Carl stops singing about the Fox and starts singing about another random party member; for now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Pleased to be the center of attention even if it's tinged with sarcasm, Renard swishes his luxurious fox's tail to and fro in time to the rhythm of Carl's ditty and laughs along with the others.  Carefree, the fox saucily saunters along, giving a quick wink to any woman (attractive or otherwise) that he passes.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 9, 2007)

Thorg smiles and heads down the road with his party, dancing as best as he can figure with Carl's music. A merchant ducks so as not to be hit with Thorg's spear as he blithely twirls past.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 9, 2007)

Guy shrugs and slips into Thorg's wake, being careful to stay a good way back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

Dunkel leads the way with his own lantern, taking your party into the sewers below the Undercity where sometimes parties of adventurers and Ptolus workmen run into the ratmen that rule over sections of it.  You have no such encounters, however, and arrive in a branch of caverns that has been exposed through one of the side walls of the sewers.  Often, caverns such as these lead to underground dwarven towns, or long forgotten crypts and dwellings of things best left undisturbed.

This particular cavern leads to a sealed door, with no apparent lock, and you can see that many past adventurers have tried unsuccessfully to get past.  There are chisel marks around the door, but the surrounding rock looks as if it was too tough.  There are carvings here also, such as 'Thundarr loves Ariel'.  The Thundar is marked off with chalk, and someone wrote 'Ookla' in badly written letters above.  Another chalk marking shows an outline of a man peering over a flat surface with the words 'Kilroy Was Here'.

Dunkel simply walks up to the door and begins to sing a song in dwarven.  It is a pleasant song, and the musically inclined in your group turn to ask him where the dwarf learned it, when the metal door glows with a strange magic, and moves sideways to allow you to step into a small room with a floor that glows with a yellow circular, light.  The dwarf smiles and waves to you, "You boys go on in now and save the princess like nice lads.  Don't worry, this door will open for you from the inside when you come on back through.  I'm sticking around here where it's a little bit safer."

You say your goodbyes and step through, the yellow light glowing brighter until it swallows your group entirely and blinds you.  You feel lighter for an instant, and the glow dims until you can see once more.  You step off the portal and look around.  Behind you, about a quarter mile away, is a sleepy town with smoke billowing softly from chimneys.  Of course, the barricades around the town and armored people at them take away from the scenery a bit.  In front of you, a half mile away, you can see what was once a beautiful palace.

Part of the palace's left side has been destroyed and some blocks and rubble cover the mountain side it sits upon.  You also see that the almost all of the castle and many parts of the surrounding land glows a soft red.  All plant life, except for some strange looking thorn bushes and white roses have withered wherever the red light radiates.

You see a thin path untouched by the red glow that you may be able to use as a trail to reach the front entrance.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 10, 2007)

"Um, I don't like this place anymore. Beer, anyone?"


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 10, 2007)

"No, Thorg. We must have our wits about us at all times. Now, it begins. We have two choices, gents: head for the town, or go towards the palace. If I were with my sorcerers, I'd have them split up for reconnasiance, and meet back here. But, it would be prudent to vote and decide, before our presence is discovered, hey?" Samuel says crisply to the Happy Birthdays.
"Incidently, Ren, was I campaigning when Happy Birthday was decided?" Samuel adds quietly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 10, 2007)

Ren leans in a whispers back at Samuel.  "Thorg gets what Thorg wants, and Thorg wanted 'Happy Birthday.'  When you start being the one to patch us up after a big fight and weigh well over 200 lbs, then maybe you'll get a say too."   Ren winks at Samuel.  

Upon sighting the blown-apart castle, Renard pales and loudly declares, "I'm for the town! A bit of reconnaissance ere the assault wouldn't go far amiss."


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 10, 2007)

"Yes!" declares Guy, sweeping off his gaily colored hat and waving in the general direction of the town.  "We must inform these poor blighted souls that their delivery is at hand!"


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 10, 2007)

Samuel looks at his own slight frame, then at Thorg.  "Point taken, sir." he replies to Renard.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

The Happy Birthday Adventurers make their way to the village and see a variety of dwarves and humans with round, greatly plumed helmets guarding the closer section of the barricades.  One of the dwarves asks as you approach, "Adventurers from Ptolus?"  On a positive nod from your party members, the dwarf lets you in while one of the humans races down the main street, his helmet bouncing on his head while the plumes billow brilliantly.  "Adventurers!  Adventurers from Ptolus!"  His announcement brings a trickle of people unto the streets.

They welcome you into the town with cheers and hugs (many from the local ladies).  A large firework is launched up into the air and bursts in a cascade of colors.  You hear a man yell to his son, "Those are adventurers, my boy!  This means that the village won't be attacked for awhile.  Not after the first two parties came and did some damage before getting skewered.  And the rest did the attacking before getting a like fate!"  He smiles quite happily, making imaginary sword thrust motions with his free and empty hands.

Your party has only a moment to ponder those words when you find yourself in a large village square, facing an elf in a sharp black and white suit, with a fancy top hat.  From the way he stands, his hands hooked in the collars his vest, he believes himself quite important.  A small elven girl hangs by his side and upon seeing Thorg she yells, "Ahhh... ogre!"

The self-important man shakes his head, but eyes Thorg nervously, "No, my dear, that's an orc.  And when they are in adventuring parties you normally find them quite tame and almost housebroken."

"An orc...er?"  The girl now looks up at the party quizically, her forefinger far in her right nostril looking for treasure.

The mayor clears his throat and pulls out a scroll, "Might adventurers from Ptolus...er... it is Ptolus, right?  Thank you for coming to try and liberate out wondrous land from the vile evil that has settled here.  In the name of the people of Haven, I, Sieg Rutherford Silverfire the Fourth, do with great joy declare that you shall be afforded the utmost courtesy before going to face your deaths.  Our forefathers had come long ago, facing trials of the sort that ..."

It's about here that the heroes begin to lose interest, as the mayor reiterates the actions of the village ancestors, focusing much on the past Sieg Rutherford Silverfires of yore.  Besides, three blonde and very buxom human females are currently waving coyly from the door of the only tavern you've seen.  It is part of the village square, and is named 'De Drie Gezusters Groningen'.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 11, 2007)

"I'm not housebroken!" Thorg protests. He sniffles quietly, "I only broke a house that one time. On accident."

After looking around a moment, he turns to Renard, points to the tavern, and whispers, "Psst... I think the beer is in there. We should investigate."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 11, 2007)

At the sign of fanfare, Carl's wardrobe suddenly becomes that of knight. He is wearing fullplate fit for a halfling that reflects the sun almost as if it were a mirror. A yellow cloak hangs off his shoulders and though there is hardly any wind, it seems to move with the most delicate grace. His jaw line becomes more defined, his over all body becomes more chiseled. His hair is golden, silky and blows as if there was a slight breeze. 

Once Seig Rutherford Silverfire the Fourth finishes, Carl turns to the masses and raises both of his arms. "Hello citizens of Haven!" He says with a voice meant to carry long distances. "You have nothing to fear, the Happy Birthdays are here! We have scaled the highest mountains and brought back proof that the Abominable Snowman lives! We journeyed through the scariest jungle to locate the only cure that could save a village of dying children; a single hair plucked from the back of Sasquatch! We've saved cities, slain the darkest demons, and brought balance during times of chaos! And now, we will make sure Haven receives the same justice!"

He remains standing there with both arms raised welcoming the cheers of the townsfolk.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 12, 2007)

Quickly bored, Guy makes a beeline for the tavern.  Catching sight of the women in the doorway, he sweeps off his hat and, bowing deeply, flashes them his most devilish grin.  "Ladies, if I may be so bold as to introduce myself: I am Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran, the finest swordsman in all of Ptolus, and I have come to relieve your fair town of the troubles which beset it."   He grandly replaces the hat on his head, carefully cocking it to one side.   "It is, however - and as women of taste and discernment, I am sure you have anticipated this - very thirsty work, and I fine myself in dire need of both good wine and lively company.  Have any of you any idea where I might meet my requirements in this lovely little burgh?"

He grins again, and only barely resists the urge to wink.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

With the snap of his velvety black paw, Renard hums a note to tune his voice and summons a lute out of thin air.  The instrument arrives with a *pop*.  Linking arms with the wee daughter of one of the hamlet's citizens lining the street, Rendard twirls the girl around with a skip and a dash, then begins to strum his lute and sing a ditty.  "Oodalollie, oodalollie, golly what a day!"  Renard tries to get Thorg in on the act, calling out, "Brother John--I mean Brother Thorg!  C'mon and shake a leg, Brother Thorg!"  The fox skips circles around Thorg, then around Guy and Samuel, winking all the while.

[sblock=DT]Renard casts _summon instrument_ and dances.  Perform +5.  Not that it really seems necessary.    [/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 12, 2007)

His cloak fluttering in a non-existant breeze, Samuel turns just so that the silver buttons on his unform wink in the sun. He elegantly bows to Seig Silverfire IV, and dropping his professional manner, he conjures a series of fireworks high above.  With a confident grin, he says to the town: "Ladies and gentlemen, your hour is at hand, your hero- er, _heroes_, come from far away to save the day... or somesuch poetics." he finishes, and begins a faint tune to which he sweeps a nearby lady into a courtly dance.

[sblock=DT] All these wonderful effects (fireworks, music, etc.) accomplished by prestidigitation, in case it's important.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2007)

First, the crowd is completely entranced by Carl's speech, Renard's performance and jig, and Samuel's display of magic and own fast dance.  There are 'Ooohs' and 'Aaaahs' aplenty along with applause, when finally the mayor asks in both awe and confusion, "So you gentlemen are performance artist adventurers, or perhaps part of a carnival?"

Thorg leaves Renard after a quick jig of his own, which luckily doesn't squash anyone, and joins a smiling Guy.  The three smiling and identical ladies (triplets perhaps?) produce a menu before letting you inside and introducing themselves:

Farmer's Choice Ale- 2 cp
Bitter Chase Ale- 4 cp
Dwarven Stout- 6 cp
Gronningen's Finest (also an ale)- 1 sp
Easy Goesit Wine- 3 cp/ glass
Happy Bliss Wine- 5 cp/ glass
Rich Hills Wine- 1sp 2 cp/ glass
Amnesia Ambrosia- 1 gp/ mug

It also looks like they sell breakfast, lunch, and dinner for 5 cp a meal, and rooms for a night for 2 sp.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thym shakes his head as the others turn theirs towards wine and women. Though whether he is shaking it in regards to their motives or to the comments offered by the townsfolk you're not quite sure.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 13, 2007)

Guy takes a quick glance at the menu and shrugs.  "These vintages are unfamiliar to me.  Bring me a glass of your finest!  Something with some life in it!" And slapping Thorg on the back, he adds:  "and a glass of your strongest ale for my large friend!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

Renard orders the drink of the common man, the Farmer's Choice.  Fishing out a silver piece to pay for the ale, Renard holds the tankard aloft as toast to both his companions and whomever else is loitering in De Drie Gezusters Groningen.  "A fine ale for a fine day!"   Renard puts the foamy drink down on the table untouched after his toast and looks around expectantly for someone with whom to make inquiries regarding the Palace.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

Seeing that most of the Happy Birthday team entered the nearby tavern, Carl quickly follows after his speech to the masses. Before entering he changes his clothes back to his normal adventuring gear. "Hey, you guys! Save some drink for me!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2007)

Seeing that you are paying customers, the Groningen sisters quickly usher you into their otherwise empty tavern and bring you their drinks along with an introduction.

"Hello, I'm Mabs," one of the buxom blonde women states as she curtsies in her pink dress.

"And I'm Tabs," the one in the orange dress says as she follows suit.

"And I'm Babs," the third one says, wearing blue.

You introduce yourselves also, and tell of your exploits.  The women seem riveted.  "Oooh... adventurers! We love adventurers, don't we girls?"

Babs nods, then moves to give the sitting Guy a slow shoulder massage.  "I like my men with muscles and swords.  Remember Krusk, girls?  Now that was a man as strong as an ox."  Guy swears he hears Babs sigh in memory.

"But not strong enough to block a hit from an ogre."

"Nor was his armor."

Mabs grabs Thym's hat and playfully rests it on her head as she sits in the quiet warlock's lap and throws an arm around his neck. "I don't like brawn.  I prefer my men with brains, like that cute Nebin," she admits while coiling some of Thym's beard in her forefinger and giving him a wink.

"Too smart for his own good.  Just because you understand orc, doesn't mean you should show off that you can speak better than them."

"At least we now know orcs hate poetry, even in their own tongue.  What?  That could be valuable knowledge."

Tabs moves to sit on top of the table, her legs crossed as she faces Carl. "Whatever, girls.  I know where my tastes lie.  I enjoy a man with some style and a roguish side, like that devilish Gimble.  He had the most piercing eyes."

"Too bad his eyes didn't see that pit trap.  I wonder how those kobolds managed to dig a pit so deep without anyone being the wiser."

"I wonder where they found the tiger they placed on the bottom."

The sisters begin to bicker over their favorite adventurers who journeyed through, all who seemed to have died a gruesome and embarrassing death.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

Renard, disappointed that the beautiful Tabs whose font color is a near match for his lovely russet fur seems to have taken a shining to the halfling, frowns at Carl.  Irritated and growing a bit despondent, Ren opts to query the triplets a bit on the demise of their past champions.  "Anyone else traipse into town and die a gruesome death, either here or at the Palace?  Jozan?  Maybe Vadania?  Ooh, I know!  Tordek?"  Renard secretly smiles to himself at the thought of the apparent demise of the Happy Birthdays' premiere rivals.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 14, 2007)

Away from the party atmosphere of the street, Samuel looks at the three girls, secretly relieved none of them approached him.  For a moment he recalls the girl he left when he joined the 7th Magicians.  For a moment he stands lost in thought, remembering the adventures he pulled his magicians through.  Professional instincts finally kicking in, however, it dosen't take him long to return to the present: "Well, ladies," he says crisply, "We'll need some information before we take our leave of your establishment.  If you could tell us what you could about the palace about a mile off?"  He looks at each of the girls in turn, eyes full of confidence and command.

[sblock=OOC] If I need a diplomacy or gather information check to get any information, here's a role in advance: 6, I can add modifiers depending on what's needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

"Style you say? What kind of style do you like?" Carl says as his clothing alters to exactly whatever Tabs says she likes.

Once the novelty of that little game wears thin, Carl turns to Ren and the others. "Sammy's got a point. We will be needing some information." After a pause Carl turns to the three ladies and finishes with a wink. "Starting with where we can send letters to during our adventure."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2007)

At Renard's words and disgruntled look, Tabs moves towards him and says, "A foxy archer... Do you mind if I toy with your bow?"  With a playful look she takes Renard's weapon and plucks the string.  "Now what were we talking about again, sisters?"

"He wanted to know about Jozan."

"The holy man?"

"He ran into those goblins with bows.  More of a holey man, now."

Mabs frowns, "Tsk, tsk girls. We may be frightening our new heroes, and heroes are what's needed to keep the wicked away. Let's try to be helpful instead of coy."

Babs sighs, "Oh, I hope they are not scared that easy.  That would be so disappointing. Most of our stories were learned from the men that gave up and came back down our way.  Some heroes! I prefer the victory or death types."

"Still, let's do share some of the rumors we have heard.  I'll go first... I have heard one of our own Haven natives, Travis, has gone insane.  And he has a pet..."

"I've heard that our cousins, Mirabilis and Candella are lost in the palace.  The innocent and lovely dears would be so grateful to be rescued."

"I've listened to gossip that says that the corpses of the dead are fed to appease the white dragon."

"I've eavesdropped on a conversation on a great treasure that lies underneath a statue made of crystal."

"I've listened to someone say that the palace is guarded not only by traps and humanoids, but by stranger things such as monstrous beasts and undead."

"I've heard that the man in black is with the princess."

The ladies get up, then head to the bar and pour themselves drink of their own: Babs a stout, Tabs an ale, and Mabs a wine.  Then they sway towards you as they speak once more.

"Well, that's what we heard as rumors, ladies.  What about the riddles that we've heard that ring true?  There was that tale about the villians three: a woman who is not just a woman, the ogre of skin of blue, and the man who worships crimson chaos."

"There are three seemingly innocent ways of death, the garden of blood, the yellow wall, the greed that causes madness before the end."

"There are three paths to saving Haven: the blade of order, the musician time has forgot, and an enemy that is not an enemy."

The three ladies blink for a moment, as if coming out of a trance, then giggle.  "Oh dear... did we just have another of our moments?"


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 15, 2007)

Guy blinks.  And then blinks again.

"Right, then."  He turns to his companions and nods toward the door.  "Uh, perhaps we should be going.  You know... to do that thing.  That we have to do.  Right now."

He rises and adjusts his rapier back into place.  "Thank you ladies.  It's been, uh... great."  He blinks again, and grins - not very devilishly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

A little uncertain how to act when Mabs plays with his hat and beard, Thym stands stock still, like a deer caught in headlights.  His expression changes to complete relief when they move on to grab their alcohol and when they go into a trance he listens, but he also takes his hat back.  The hat with its curled goat horns covers his balding head and scragly long hair (thin on top).

He nods to Guy and says, "Shadows quicken in the light of truth. We should be off, to dally here when presented such would be akin to goblin wine." As usual his metaphors seem completely off, though goblin wine is truely a _waste_ of good grapes when one ponders it.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 15, 2007)

"That's right, gents.  We ought to get a move on.  But first, it might be wise to work out a few plans of attack," says Samuel, more out of habbit than anything: following plans is not his _forte_. "By the way, Thym, you've never actually tasted goblin wine, hey?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

Quickly following the debonair Guy and the others, Carl's outfit suddenly matches Renard's. Grabbing his fluffy hat with feather and all, Carl bows to the ladies with a sweep of the hat.. "It twas a pleasure.For I look forward to the days to hearing your lovely voices once more."

Once outside, Carl looks to the others with a smile. "They seemed nice."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 16, 2007)

Thorg, rather lost in what passes for thought with him, forgets to even order his drink. "They had goblin wine? Oh, stupid me, I forgot to drink!"  Dejectedly yet purposefully, he continues with his friends up toward the ruined castle.

He then brightens. "That's okay, I can make a goblin wine! You grab a goblin, pick him up and shout, and he whines. But you can't drink that kind of wine. I'm thirsty."

He reaches back, and pulls out his jug. It is a crude, misshapen thing, shaped more like a cow's stomach than an amphora, and with "Torg Thog  Thorg" scrawled across its surface. He slurps out the last bits of water from it, and looks inside. 

He holds his jug out high. "Oh Pelor, I'm really thirsty right now, could you please help?"  He looks again in his jug and smiles. "Thank you."  He drinks.

"Does anyone else want some water? It is always good to drink water after beer and wine."

[sblock=ooc]Thorg casts Create Water. 

Level 0: Resistance, Guidance, Create Water, Light, Detect Poison
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon, Detect Evil, Shield of Faith
Level 2: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Resist Energy, Heat Metal

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2007)

You decide to leave the town and continue your adventure... quickly.

As you travel closer to the palace, a trail untouched by the red glow appears.  The trail leads directly to the entrance way of the palace.  The main entrance into the palace is the only part of the palace that does not glow red.  The massive barred portcullis which usually blocks the entrance is raised.

Your party startles a rat near the entrance.  It darts out into the glowing red area, and suddenly stops, shakes a bit, and then dies.  You notice that other small, unfortunate animals lie dead inside the area covered by the red glow.

You also see a robed corpse lying halfway off the trail and partially in an area of red.  It looks like it was the glow itself that killed him.  A creature sits on one of his boots, which looks like a small elf with crimson wings.  It would appear attractive, except for its large head and bulbous nose and the smell of brimstone.  That and the little creature is smoking a tiny cigar.  "What?  Haven't you ever seen a pixie before," it asks in irritation.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 16, 2007)

Samuel calmly eyes the diminutive creature, unphased.  "No, I have not.  What happened to the fellow you're sitting on, if I may ask?"

[sblock=OOC] I'd like to make a spellcraft check to see if I can get any information on the red glow, here it is: 17 [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 16, 2007)

Renard reluctantly gets up from the taproom table and even more reluctantly releases Tabs.  When the lovely young thing grabs his bow and plucks it as a lute, Renard makes no move to stop her; to the contrary, the fox starts to reach for an arrow from his quiver, saying, "Here, use this pointy stick to--"   When Carl morphs into a foxsuit, Ren voicibly objects, "HEY!  That's my schtick!  You're the apple-cheeked and barefoot tribute to Tolkien, Thym's the vacant-eyed mystic, Guy du Maupasant here's the swashbuckling charmer, and Samuel's...just what the devil stereotype _are_ you, Sammy?"  Renard shakes his head, distracted.  "No matter!  As I was saying, Carl, you can't steal my identity like that!  Nor my woman!"  The fox sheepishly collects his bow from Tabs, then darts out somewhat belatedly to tail after the others.

When the Happy Birthdays cross paths with the "pixie," Renard says somewhat dubiously, "You don't look like an ooze."  The fox pokes the small cigar-smoking creature.  "And you don't _feel_ like an ooze.  Do you smell like an ooze?"   Ren leans in for a whiff then jerks his furred snout away, a bit of his muzzle singed.  "Nope.  Don't smell like one either.  The only question that remains is whether you _taste_ like an ooze."   Renard smiles a diabolical toothy grin and leans in to bite the pixie, then frowns, disappointed.  "Oh, wait.  I don't have a bite attack.  No matter!"  Ren dances backward, away from the brimstone-smelling creature, and fits an arrow to his bowstring.  Drawing a bead on the pixie, Renard waits for the others to query the creature or act.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

"Vacant eyes are sometimes those with the most acquity." replies Thym in a serious voice even though his sentence is obviously contradictory.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

Back into his normal form, Carl laughs at Renard as they follow the others. "Don't worry, I'll imitate everyone else's schtick."

Once the pixie introduces himself, Carl goes into a small rant. "I saw a pixie once. Well it really wasn't just one, there was a group of four of them. They were performing at The Blind Pig. They put on a good show. Besides the long history my family has in entertaining, I found most my inspiration from this group of pixies. The way Black Francis voice sounded to the tune of Santiago's lute was amazing. Plus the guys first name is Black. How cool is that? My first name is Carl. I thought about changing it to a verb once, or even an adjective. But in the end I couldn't decide on one."

Looking at the pixie and seeing the wings, Carl continues. "But these pixies weren't faeries."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2007)

The 'pixie' first responds to Samuel's question with a sigh, "That used to be my master, Cassus the Curious.  I really gotta ask myself why magic-users even bother getting themselves familiars.  I mean, it's not like we're just accessories.  We've got brains, we do.  I says to him, 'Master, I don't think you should put your hand in that red glow', and he says 'Oh, I just want to see what effects it has.  I'll most likely resist any ill sorcery.  Besides, what's the worse that can happen?' Well, you see the results.  Any of you spellslingers looking for an out of work familiar?  I work for cigars and cheap whiskey."  After the bard's comment he adds dryly, "But I don't sing or dance."

He looks at the group hopefully, then looks puzzled by Thym's statement, until Renard teases him with teeth and arrow.

"Oh, I see.  Pick on the pixie because he's different and smells like the abyss.  You think it was easy growing up with mixed parentage?  Go ahead and have your fun, but remember that I've got me rights I do, and when I get to Ptolus some guy with influence will hear about this, I promise."  He looks around nervously as Renard doesn't seem convinced.  "I'm friends with the Iron Mage," he lies badly to you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2007)

"Look! A dragon!" The 'pixie' yells, trying unsuccessfully to get Renard to move his aim off of him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 20, 2007)

Renard falls for it and lowers the tip of his notches arrow a hair to be able to look up at the sky.  "Dragon?  Where?  I'd heard rumors--oh, you little!"   Belatedly realizing the prank and his folly, Renard lowers the bow all the way.  "Are we supposed to shoot you or talk to you?  Do you know?  It would be much easier if you could just tell us.  I'm all for shooting, but if talking's what's in order, then I defer to Carl.  He talks a lot and is quite good at it."  Renard winks at Carl.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

"The Iron Mage's time has past, he is no longer an associate I would consider worth mentioning." replies Thym.  "Did your former master have any theories on the aura beyond his misfortunate contact with it?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

Seeing Thym take the lead on the talking at the moment, Carl pulls out his lute and strums it lightly to give the conversation a little more atmosphere.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 21, 2007)

The creature flies away from Renard's aim, but stops in mid-flight as Thym's words seem to hurt his small head.  "What in the Nine Hells' are you talking..."

Carl begins to play a tune which soothes the hot headed conversation.  The pixie half-fiend smirks, then lands on the ground in the middle of the party.  "Alright, then.  You chaps seem decent enough, so I'll flap my gums.  So my former meal ticket here believed that the aura behind me was made from elements of chaos.  Now, not just your run of the mill chaos, mind you, but instead..."  He pauses for dramatic emphasis and takes out a rolled cigar from a small satchel before widening his eyes and spreads his arms before saying, "Chaos from a place not of this world!"

He looks around and sees that you're not impressed.  With a sigh, he flutters upwards and lands on Samuel's shoulder before lighting his cigar with his fingertip.  "Ok, fine.  I'll get to the point, and I know you lads know most of what I'm going to be saying but bare with me, since the details are important to what I got figured out.  So there are planes outside that of your world, places like Sigil and Oerth, and many others.  However, they might as well not exist as nothing can leave your world.  Absolutely nothing.  Sure angels and demons and planar visitors, such as myself, can get in but then they are trapped.  It's like a prison, which is why you have so many outsiders living openly in Ptolus.  So anyways, what happens when something from the planes of chaos puts a tiptoe into your world?  Well, it gets sucked in!  All such an entity or random force can do is move forward, so either it seeps on through or is simply stuck.  So now something entered or is entering Haven, and it's probably strong in order to be able to cover an entire castle with this killing field made of its essence.  And it's probably the thing changing the creatures inside into twisted and stronger versions of themselves, such as the kobolds I had briefly seen that seemed made partially of shadows.   And most likely, this entity is angry because now it's trapped.  Now normally banishing an outside force is the easiest solution, but you boys are gonna have your work cut out for you.  Your world is a trap... there is no banishing or ejecting from it!  So I figure you gotta either find a way to destroy it... not likely... or destroy its source, which would greatly weaken it and throw it out of Haven.  Anyway, that's what I've been thinking about as I've sat here awhile on a dead man's boot."


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 21, 2007)

Not following this bit at all, Guy arches an eyebrow and nods sagely.

"I see," he says, stroking his chin and hoping that one of his associates understood what the damnable fairy was going on about.

"Chaos.  Very interesting."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2007)

Renard, who previously had lowered his aim to the ground when first confuddled by whether or not a Dragon was lurking, leans on his bow as a walking stick and licks his muzzle.  "A source, eh?  Is he or she a source we can trust?  Ptolus's got all kinds of informants running about, but not all of 'em are trustworthy.  And worse,"  Renard straightens and frowns, "if you use a bad source, you run the risk of getting jailed for bad journalistic integrity.  Suffice to say,"  purrs Renard, "I'm not so sure I want to be trotting along after just any old source.  Just where is this source, anyway?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Life is a river and each of our myriad destinies a tributary which itself creates tributaries, which in turn create tributaries. That is the nature of Chaos, forever creative, forever fecund, forever unchecked, the romance of entropy." muses Thym. Shaking his head he returns to his questions. "Do you suspect, oh cogitous one, that this entity and the dragon might be linked? Are the orcs and other foul creatures that plague this land mearly coinsidence or not?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 22, 2007)

"Oh, the orcs make sense," Thorg responds, finally happy to hear a word he understands. "This place has pie. Orcs like pie."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2007)

The pixie blinks in puzzlement before shrugging.  "You gents are something else.  Petey the Pixie is my name.  Well, lead the way... I'm curious to see what happens to the pack of you."

He points towards the entrance to the palace.  The portcullis, a gate made of heavy bars is raised.  Entry into the palace seems clear.  It's about 30 feet across with doors on either side twenty feet past the portcullis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2007)

Samuel
[sblock]
As you concentrate on the red glow, you feel as if there is strong transmutation and abjuration magic about it.  Such energy has likely twisted beings and objects inside the palace.  Also, you get dizzy from observing it, and it almost seems to twist and writhe the longer you concentrate upon the glow.  You avert your eyes and recover, though you do note there is chaos involved, too.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2007)

Renard looks on ahead at the portcullis with an eye for surveillance.

[sblock=DT]What is there, if anything, for foliage, trees, or man-made hiding places on the approach to the portcullis?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 22, 2007)

As the party makes their way toward the palace, the tune Carl is playing changes. Suddenly everyone in the group gets the feeling that the music Carl plays fits perfectly. It fits perfectly as if they are traveling towards a quest, with a chance of random encounters. They know that when they come across one of these random encounters, a layer of glass that covers the world will break and the music will become more threatening.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 23, 2007)

Samuel looks at the pixie on his soldier in a bemused way, and shrugs with his free shoulder.
"Chaos indeed, sir. Your master was correct, but he may have missed the fact that it holds within it's light both transmutation and..." Samuel trails off, with the distinct impression no-one knows what he's talking about. "All the same, gentlemen (and pixie), grand adventure awaits!" Samuel walks briskly forward to the castle gate.

[sblock=DT] I'd like to make a spot check, here it is:13.5 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2007)

Renard
[sblock]
No vegetation can be used as a hiding space on the part of the paths hidden in red since the plants there are shrivelled and dead.  However, the area is clear of obstruction from the portcullis to the doors ahead of it.
[/sblock]

Renard and Samuel
[sblock]
Out of the two of you, Samuel first notices the small, almost invisible wire stretched across the 30 foot entrance.  Guy is just about to trip it.
[/sblock]

Guy is in the lead (I'm guessing), but is stopped suddenly by Samuel and Renard who rush forward and hold the man back before he accidently trips a wire.  Looking down, you find a small, almost invisible wire stretched across the 30 foot wide entrance.  The wire is 3 inches above the ground.

The pixie on Samuel's shoulder says, "Oh... I had thought I smelled kobolds.  That's what they were doing."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 23, 2007)

Renard stands by the wire, pointing it out several times to anyone who comes near.  "Wire!  Careful!"   The fox, triumphant in his discovery, annoyingly repeats his warning multiple times, even to the same person.  When he's at last satisified that everyone has seen the hidden trip wire and that the odds of anyone stepping through it are hopefully greatly lessened, Renard pokes about a bit in the nearby surroundings to try to find where the wire leads and what sort of trap it might set off.  As he searches, Renard offers to the others, "Seems like there's nothing for it other than to make our way ahead in plain view of the keep.  We could try to scout around the perimeter to find another way in, but I'm not sure what we might encounter along the way.  Could be dangerous."

*Search +8.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 24, 2007)

"Ooh, I don't like kobolds. They're mean."

Thorg stares disapprovingly at the wire for a moment, but his face softens until it is a big grin. "But what does the wire do? It could make loud noises, it could make a bunch of rock fall, it could unleash the whirling blades, it could cover us in chocolate pudding... What does it do? What does it do?"

Although Thorg knows better than to trip the wire, he is still bouncing and clapping in excitement.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 24, 2007)

"I think we've been here long enough to be seen, Renard. It probably makes little difference, now." All the same, Samuel follows Renard to help him search. "Oh, and Thorg, when we're far enough away, I'd like to see for myself what it does, too, hey? 
*search (aid another) +3*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

Renard moves along the string until he reaches the eastern wall and sees that the wire is attached to a bolt with a small loop.  It bends downwards once the string goes through the loop and ends at the trigger of a crossbow partially buried with loose sand.  Once the others are cleared away by Samuel, the fox-man pulls at the wire, breaking it and sending a crossbow bolt across the yard and lodging into the far wall.  The path it followed would likely have caused it to impact someone tripping it by walking.  Still, Thorg bounces some more, happy that he got to see what it could do.  You take the opportunity to look around a bit more at your surroundings.

You are in an open area surrounded by 20 foot tall rock walls.  The area is rectangular, 30 feet wide (east to west) and 40 feet long (north to south).  There is a door in the west wall, 20 feet south of the entranceway.  There is another door in the east wall directly opposite the door on the west wall.  Both doors are made of wood reinforced with iron bars.  There are also two smaller portcullises in the south wall.  Each portcullis is 10 feet wide and 20 feet high.  One is set in the westernmost 10 feet of the south wall.  The other is set in the easternmost 10 feet of the south wall.  There is 10 feet of solid stone wall between the two portcullises.

For general orientation, the village you came from is to the north.  The rest of the palace is to the south.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

Renard and Samuel
[sblock]
You find that one of the stones in the west wall, near the portcullis, is loose.  Pushing on the loose stone looks like it might open a secret door.  Of course, you are only guessing since you can't find a trap associated with it.
[/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 24, 2007)

Waving the party over, Samuel announces the discovery: "Would you look at what I - err, we found? Seems to be a hidden door! Guy, would you be so kind as to push it open?" he says politely, but there's no mistaking the imperative tone in his voice. Besides, it'd be foolhardy for an officer such as himself to stand in the way of what may be a trap.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The pixie on Samuel's shoulder says, "Oh... I had thought I smelled kobolds.  That's what they were doing."




"Just how long have you been perched on the dead?" asks Thym.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 26, 2007)

Renard, excited by the discovery of a secret door in the west wall near the southern portcullis, doesn't refrain from yipping once in excitement.  Ren's fox tail visibly twitches with the thrill of a secret uncovered and, waiting for Guy to open the door per Samuel's suggestion, Renard gingerly steps backward away from the door, an arrow notched and trained on the portal in case an ogre bursts through.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 27, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> "Guy, would you be so kind as to push it open?"



Guy looks around at the others, a slightly confused look on his face.  He pauses for a moment to regard Thorg, great big sack of hitpoints that he is.  And also the party's healer.  No, that wouldn't do at all.  He shakes his head.  He turns to Carl.  Yes!  The halfling!  Isn't this sort of thing the halfling's job?  No... wait.  Damn bards.   What good are halflings without evasion?

He shrugs, draws his rapier with a grand flourish, and leaps forward to push gingerly on the relevant stone with the very tip of his finger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2007)

A secret door, 5 feet wide by 10 feet tall, opens in the wall next to the loose stone.  Beyond the now open passage you see a small, square room.  Each wall is 10 feet long. The secret door is in the center of the east wall of the room.  Inside are two complete suits of chain mail of exquisite craftsmanship, each with accompanying shield, sword, crossbow, and 20 quarrels in a bolt case.  The first suit and equipment is of medium size, while the second is of small.  Despite a small layer of dust, the metal shines brilliantly.

The pixie gives a surprised and low whistle. "Huh! Now is that a find or what?  You chums are fool of surprises, ain't ya?"  Turning to answer Thym's question, Petey says, "About a week, maybe a tad more I figure.  Now, I sometimes went away to find a bit to eat or answer the call of nature.  Still, I figured that now that I was unemployed I needed a place to think.  Nothing quite like sitting on top of ya dead boss' hide to remind you of the reality of a particularly bad situation."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2007)

Provided he can see the chainmail, Thym mentions to the others, "If there are kobolds about, then tricks have been played and we would be the fools to fall for them." Having offered his 'wisdom' Thym answers the little pixie, "Dead memories do burn, yes. Motivation is the key when unemployed, though I suppose that is no longer the case."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

"Oh, that dusty piece of chainmail would fit me perfectly! Too bad I'd have a 30% failure chance when casting. Plus I don't know how to use it properly. I'd rather fancy a shirt made of chain." Carl says as he notices the chainmail. "And to be honest, the dusty look isn't really my style."

Carl continues to play his lute, with no care of who can and cannot hear him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 28, 2007)

"Oooh!  Shiny!  C'mon Thorg, it's your birthday!"  Renard rushes forward to finger and oogle the armor.  "We could sell this,"  Renard lifts the chain mail off its rack, then draws one of the swords before continuing, "and give half the profits to old Mother Hubbard back in Ptolus.  She's got those eight children all crammed in that shoe of a house, she could use a few extra coppers.  Last time I was invited to her home for tea, her cupboard was bare."  

*Yes, Renard will rush right on in and throw caution to the wind.  He is picking up the chain mail and one of the swords.*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2007)

The rest of the party gives a sigh of relief as Renard isn't blasted away, nor does he trip any other kind of trap.  The objects are all exquisitely made, with engravings of stags frolicking in the foreground of various scenes of nature such as forests, glades, and in front of waterfalls.  Each object is of masterwork quality and can be easily removed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thym looks around the small room to see if there are any alternative exits.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 30, 2007)

Giving Guy a light pat on the shoulder, Samuel grins in a way that would make common crooks willing to adopt an orphan: "Thanks for trying that out for me, see what teamwork can accomplish? Remind me to buy you a drink in the near future!" he says genially. Not at all interested in the chain mail _(Chain mail my eye, magicians rely on their wits!)_ he turns his attention to what else may be behind the secret door with Thym.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

As Ren isn't blown to pieces or cut to shreds by a trap, Carl starts to play a depressing tone and talks over it. "So..... now what?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Thym looks around the small room to see if there are any alternative exits.




OOC: None that he sees.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 31, 2007)

"Ooh! A full set of Chain Mail! I will cherish it and treasure it always!"

Thorg hastily picks it up, folds it as best he can, and stuffs it into his backpack. "This is really fun!"

He looks around. "I think we go out now. There is no more in here. Does the courtyard have any other ways to go?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

OOC: There were two closed portcullis' on the wall opposite of the main entrance to the courtyard, and one door on each of the side walls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

Suspicious of the suits of armor so conveniently sitting there for the group, he'll stay away from Thorg expecting him to explode at any minute.  He'll leave the others to search the portcullises, but will ask, "Are we continuing with our exploration of this our most dangerous obstacle? Or shall we leave that which is barring our entry alone?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2007)

The portcullis are closed and look quite heavy, as they are made mostly from iron.  You doubt that the party could lift such weight and force the passage open, though you see nothing that would impede an attempt.

Meanwhile, Thorg places the suit of chain mail in his pack without ill effect, though his backpack bulges with the size and weight.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

'Before we travel through the gate, I say we try the other doors first. A nice thorough search will give us the chance of finding the most treasure and locating whatever it is that is causing all this." Carl says as he puts his lute over his shoulder, where the strap keeps it in place. Grabbing his whip, he cracks it. As the group looks at the site of Carl with a whip, he answers the unasked questions. "Just in case a problem comes along."


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 3, 2007)

Guy takes a quick look around and, finding nothing to stab, crosses arms and harrumphs in disappointment.

He waits impatiently while the others dither and blather and eventually, having had quite enough of that, makes off for the door on the left.

"Hey!  Let's see what's in here," he calls.

Paying no mind to the others he grabs the door handle and pulls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Happy that the others are the foolhardy ones and that he is standing far enough back, Thym will not say anything about their trap finding methods.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2007)

Guy pulls open the door and sees behind it and sees two animated gnoll skeletons.  The chain-mail armored monstrosities slowly turn towards the adventurer, large spears gripped in their hands.  It looks as if they had recently been killed, as small bits of flesh still cling here and there to their bodies.  Only one person would be able to engage them at a time, as they are somewhat protected by sides of the doorway.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 4, 2007)

"So, who wants to go  first?" Samuel asks with a grin.  He steps back a little from the door and pulls out his spear, just in case any of the gnoll skeletons get too close for comfort.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 4, 2007)

With a crack of his whip, Carl goes to step forward and stops. "What a gosh darn minute! I'm not the tank of the group, how 'bout one of you guys go in first!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 4, 2007)

"Aw, no! They killed the puppies!" Thorg wails. 

He pulls out his holy symbol: 





"Bad puppies! Go beddie-bye!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2007)

Thym holds his action since he worries that he might hit Guy.  Carl also holds after getting ready to strike, but is prepared with a whip.  Samuel also waits, himself with a spear in case one of the skeletons gets by.  Guy takes a 5-foot step back, avoiding an attack of opportunity while drawing weapons to prepare for melee.  Thorg summons the might of Pelor, obliterating the lead skeleton.  The second skeleton steps over its comrade and out the door, while making a strike at Guy, but the nimble swashbuckler gets out of the way in time, returning with his own counter-thrusts that also miss.  Renard moves backwards so that he can better employ his arrows.

Everyone else is now able to move forward and engage.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

As Carl tries to wrap the whip around the leg of the skeleton and bring him down to the ground he refrains from some making some witty comment. Not because I chooses to, but because he has just been struck by a case of writer's block.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

With uncanny precision, Thym launches an eldritch spear at the closes skeleton, firing into melee if he needs to.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

Thym fires a bolt of eldritch might, ripping pieces of bone from the sides of the skeleton that cascade over Guy before the swashbuckler can strike.  Carl also makes a move, but misses wrapping the skeleton around the leg.  Guy attacks next, both blades whipping through the air and connecting with the skeleton's collar bone simultaneously, removing skull from corpse.  With a clatter, the creature comes apart and falls into a pile of bones.

The room behind them is square, each wall 20 feet in length.  The door is in the center of the southern 10 feet of the west wall.  On the south wall of the room is a lever.  The lever has two positions: up or down.  The down position is unmarked.  The up position is marked "B". The lever is pushed down.  There is nothing else in the room.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 7, 2007)

"B? B..... B..... B....." Carl says to himself as he looks at the lever. Final figuring out what the B must stand for he lifts the lever. "B stands for booty! This must lead us to hidden treasure!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2007)

Carl grabs the handle, but before he can lift it he pulls back as if in pain.  He stares for a moment at his finger in surprise, and a drop of blood can be seen on his hand.  A small needle is now poking out from the lever that wasn't visible before he grabbed at it.

Carl
[sblock]
You feel a stabbing pain in your palm as a needle springs forth and pricks you.  You look at your hand in shock, as a feeling of numbness steadily crawls up your arm.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 7, 2007)

"Umm..... medic? Not good. Can't feel my arms... numbness going through body." Carl says as a sensation of numbness courses through his arm. "I have no arm! I can't feel it! I have no arm, I have no arm! No I will never be able to thrash that solo on the lute! I've been working on it for nothing!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

"Your arm remains in place, though it does not appear to be as useful as it perhaps should be." says Thym. He has little ability to help in the healing department and would prefer not to be the next one to touch the lever.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2007)

Petey looks clearly agitated. "Uh oh, chap.  That doesn't look good.  You're hand is beginning to swell where you got poked.  I'd try to burn it out with my cigar, but it looks like its already spread.  Anybody got something to put on that thing?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 10, 2007)

Turning to look at his companions quickly, his arm appears to be a wet noodle as it swings loosely from his body. "Guys?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 11, 2007)

"Uhh... That looks bad."

Thorg carefully looks over the arm.

"Er... O Pelor, could you tell me if Carl is poisoned? I don't think it's a good thing for him. If so, he might need some help with it, and anything you could do would be really great. Maybe some healing will help."

[sblock=ooc]Cast Detect Poison, then Resistance on Carl, then replace Light with Cure Minor Wounds. Also attempt a Heal check once I know more.[/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 11, 2007)

Samuel, for lack of anything better to do, walks up to Carl and claps him on the shoulder: "Well, won't this make a fine story for your grandkids, Carl?". Seeing as Thorg has it covered, Samuel will carefully examine the lever (without touching it) to see if he can work out it's purpose.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2007)

Thorg takes a closer look at what he is dealing with, then casts a spell to check on what sort of poison has inflicted Carl.  At the same time, Carl shudders and almost doubles over in pain (-5 hps to Carl).  Thorg immediately casts a spell of healing that returns the color to Carl's cheeks and restores him to new, although the poison still works through his system. (+5 hps back to Carl)

Thorg
[sblock]
You recognize the poison as a twisted version of tiranev root that actually damages the body as opposed to weakens it.  The root will cause his blood to thicken, which will in turn cause damage to the heart and possible internal bleeding.  Also, _resistance_ will be of little use, your healing skills reveal, since the gentleman's immune system has utterly failed to cope with the infliction.  Carl will suffer from a final infliction as the poison reaches his heart and disperses through his system.  If his immune system cannot handle it then, but at least does better than it has right now, it might be better to use the _resistance_ spell.

OOC: Basically, Carl rolled a '2' for his save this time.  If he rolls something better, but is a point under the DC, then your resistance spell would be more beneficial and I'll allow you to cast it to boost his natural roll as you'll have time before the poison starts having a severe effect.  No sense wasting a spell for something slower acting, like poison.
[/sblock]

Samuel notices that the trap looks like it was sprung, and it might be possible to break the needle and try moving the lever once more.  The lever looks like it is part of a large gear system.

Samuel
[sblock]
You believe this might open the set of closed portcullises.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thym remains standing and refrains from offering more cryptic advice to either Carl, Samuel, or Thorg.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 12, 2007)

Samuel takes his sling, wraps it around the lever (you never know!) and pulls it down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2007)

Samuel throws the lever to the up position and you hear the sounds of chains pulling in the distance. But nothing seems to have changed with the gates. From what Carl can determine, the portcullises probably need another device to be used before they are raised.  Unfortunately, it looks like there is nothing left in this room to be manipulated.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 13, 2007)

"Um, okay, Carl, you're poisoned, and it's bad right now. We gotta wait for the poison to hit you later, and Pelor said he'd help. He's really great that way."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2007)

"In Pelor's hands, we hope for the best, Carl." says Thym as he subconsciously starts tapping his foot in a nervous tick while they wait out the minute in silence till Throg can cast his spell.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2007)

OOC: Thorg had cast his spell.  He might have to cast another one later, when the second stage of the poison begins to take effect.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 17, 2007)

"Golly gee willicker, sounds like this Pelor guy is pretty swell." Carl says with a forced smile. "Thanks Thorg."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 17, 2007)

"Umm... yeah. The poison should be reaching his heart really soon now. O Pelor, please help him fight off the poison this time. It's really not that nice, and it's mean to leave poison on levers where people will pull them. You always put poison in marked containers and store them in a locked cabinet. Thank you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: It would seem that activating the lever has moved some of the chains for the closed portcullises, but another device is still needing to be activated before they raise.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thym's foot continues to tap subconsciously while they wait.

ooc: I think we are all waiting to see if Carl keels over or not before leaving the room (playing with the leaver not withstanding).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2007)

The party waits, each spending the passing time in their own unique way.  Petey, for instance, politely and nervously avoids Thorg's repeated offers to play patty-cake.

Finally nearly an hour passes when Carl begins to shake violently.  With a quick heal check, Thorg realizes that his _resistance_ spell will be of little help, when Carl falls over and begins to retch uncontrollably.  When Carl gets ahold of himself, he looks much better, though quite a bit weakened.

OOC: Poison is now out of Carl's system, but he takes 6 points of damage.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

"Good show. Here Carl, drink this, you'll feel right as a stick." says Thym as he hands Carl a potion of cure light wounds and helps the man to his feat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2007)

Upon drinking the potion, Carl instantly feels refreshed and healthy once more.

OOC: Carl back to full health.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

"We ready to mossy on to the farm?" asks Thym, clearly(?) indicating the castle and not any farm...


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 19, 2007)

"Farm? I didn't see one around, but let's mossy that way I guess." States Carl, clearly not understanding why Thym is talking about a farm.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 19, 2007)

Guy starts suddenly and snaps back to attention.  Pushing away from the wall, he attempts to discretely wipe away the drool accumulating on his chin.  Sadly, his snoring has given him away.

"So.  The halfling lived?  Excellent!  Shall we move on then?"


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 19, 2007)

Samuel raises an eyebrow at Thym's sudden salience. "Feeling well, Thym? I think you may be speaking in the archtype my player's been working at all along... and that's just a mite unsettling."

[sblock=OOC]Sam'll make a spellcraft check to see if Thym is under any compulsions or whatnot... like I said, ya' never know.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 20, 2007)

"Yay! Poison is gone. We can go on. Mr. Invisible Man was getting tired of patty cake."

Thorg looks up and around. "Uh... do we want to go through the gate?" indicating the portcullis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2007)

The portcullis are closed and look quite heavy, as they are made mostly from iron. You doubt that the party could lift such weight and force the passage open, though you see nothing that would impede an attempt.

There is still a door that has remained unopened, opposite of the room with the lever.

Samuel
[sblock]
OOC: Nothing detected.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

"Given that our deadly lever has yet to leaven the door, might I suggest looking for its sibling beyond the door across the way." replies Thym ignoring comments about his wanting to visit a farm.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

"Deadly? It was merely a under-the-skin-numbness wound." Carl says as he goes to open the other door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2007)

As Carl opens the door, a giant rat, nearly the size of a man, leaps out from behind the doorway and knocks the adventurer down.

As Carl gets back up and onto his feet, two more giant rats appear behind the first.  Each rat looks feral, with red eyes and foaming jaws.

The room behind the rats looks similar to the last one, complete with lever.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Assuming the rats are sticking around to try and eat Carl, Thym will launch an eldritch spear at one.

(ooc: frightful spear +8 ranged touch (2d6/x2) Range 250', DC 16 Will save or be frightened


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 23, 2007)

Guy comes life with a fierce "Ah ha!"

His rapier and dirk seem to leap from their scabbards of their own will.  "It's rat for dinner tonight!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 25, 2007)

"No! Rats, don't be bad! Bad rats! No cheese for you!"

Thorg pulls out his mace and starts smacking rats.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2007)

Renard and Carl move first, the fox-man's arrow injuring the lead rat as Carl's rapier sails over it, but misses.  Thym's blast rips into the creature before it can bite at Carl, killing it.

The next two rats rush forward, one biting Carl (-4 hit points to Carl) along the arm, leaving a slight swelling where the wound was inflicted.  Guy moves on in, his rapier critically injuring a rat, but his short sword failing to connect and finish it.  Samuel ends its life with a sling bullet, however.

Thorg's shadow causes the final rat to cringe before his heavy mace comes crashing down, upon its skull with a splattering of blood.

In the room behind the rats is a square room with each wall being 20 feet long.  The door is in the center of the southern 10 feet of the east wall.  In the center of the south wall of the room is a lever.  The lever has two positions; up and down.  The down position is unmarked.  The position is marked "A".  The lever is pushed down.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

Upset over the injury, Carl attempts to skewer the rat with his rapier. "I AM THE KEEPER OF THE CHEESE! YOU ARE A LEMON MERCHANT!!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2007)

"Samuel, will your sling take point again and see if it can lift that lever?" asks Thym after the rats are dead.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 30, 2007)

'Course, 'course.". Samuel steps over to move the lever in the same manner he did the last.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2007)

Samuel tugs at the lever, but doesn't set off a trap.  As he throws it to the 'up' position, however, the two portcullis' on the wall opposite the castle entrance open, but each seems to lead down a separate passage.  You can either take the one to the right, or the one to the left.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

"Excellent work sling.  Left or right, right? Right then I think." offers Thym.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2007)

The passageway to the right side of the southern wall leads to a corridor that bends 80 feet to the west before bending once more to the south for another 190 feet.  On the western wall of this passageway is a door in the center of the hall.  Four more doors lie on the east wall, at 20 feet, 60 feet, 90 feet, and 120 feet to the south respectively.  At the end of the passageway the corridor splits into a T-intersection.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

"First door on the east wall then?" offers Thym, not really wanting to actually do the opening himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2007)

Renard shrugs at Thym's suggestion and moves forward to open the portal.  The party holds their collective breath as he turns the door handle, but suffers no ill effects.  You look inside and see reed pens, dried ink wells, and scraps of paper littering a large room.  There are several huge oak tables overturned in the southeast corner.  This room appears to have been some kind of study, classroom or library.  Oddly, you do not see any books or scrolls, however.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

"A classroom perhaps? Lets have a quick look, then move on." says Thym as he wanders into the room. He'll have a look at a couple of the scraps then see whats up in the southwest corner.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 3, 2007)

"Well we don't need no education, so no point in staying in here for too long." Carl says as he walks into the room and examines the items in it more carefully. "We certainly don't need no thought control. I am curious if there was any type of dark sarcasm in this classroom."

Seeing Thorg playing with some of the pens, Carl turns to him. "Hey Thorg! Leave those pens alone. You might stain your clothes."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2007)

Samuel and Thorg
[sblock]
As the party enters to take a closer examination of the room, you hear a scraping against stone.  Something or somethings are hiding behind the oak tables overturned in the corner.  You hear the sound of a crossbow being loaded...
[/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (May 5, 2007)

"Withdraw, gents! Come on, out! We've got comp'ny behind the tables in that corner!" Samuel says, crisply and imperiously.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 5, 2007)

"Company? But I didn't prepare dinner!" Carl complains as he backs away from the tables a bit.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 5, 2007)

Thym moves over behind Thorg as they wait to see what pops out.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 6, 2007)

A rakish grin traverses Guy's face as he draws his rapier, slowing backing away from the corner in question.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2007)

"Aw, I don't like classrooms. They're scary."

Thorg pulls out his mace. "Classrooms always have bad guys who make fun of you. And they hide behind stuff like those rats... Come on, I just wanna be friends! I just need help with math and history and stuff... Two plus two equals George Washington, right?"  He gingerly approaches the overturned desk, shield and mace at the ready...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2007)

Five small, odd-looking creatures pop up from behind the table and unleash a bolt each from what looks to be small crossbows.  Unfortunately for Renard, he was the target most of these monsters saw first.  Three crossbow bolts pierce the fox-man's armor (-8 hps to Renard), while the fourth shatters against the wall behind him and the crossbow string of the fifth snaps in front of the wielder's face (critical miss).

You can see the creatures now, and they gibber in Draconic and are shaped like kobolds, but they move faster, almost like a blur, and are entirely of the deepest black as if made partially from shadow.  It's obvious that the evil in this place had corrupted them, and it's also obvious by the way they move that they have had special training as sneaks, although Samuel's warning negated their attempt to sneak attack you.  On each of their heads is a conical hat with crude eyes painted along the surface with red and yellow dye.  As they begin to reload, one of them looks up and sees the approaching Thorg, and nudges his friend who is repairing his crossbow as trouble heads their way.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2007)

Thym will throw one of his eldritch spears at the nearest target.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 10, 2007)

With his whip still in hand, Carl advances a little closer and tries to lasso it around one of their crossbows in an attempt to disarm them.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2007)

Thorg approaches, angrily. "You do not use weapons in the classroom! Bad, bad, bad! You all get detention!"

Thorg swings at the nearest critter.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 10, 2007)

Guy grimaces as Mr. Fluffy goes down.  "I am Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran!" he shouts.  "You shall have the honor of dying at the hands of the greatest swordsman Ptolus has ever known!"  He leaps forward, slashing with both rapier and dirk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2007)

Two of the strange, shadow kobolds get off a shot at Thorg before he can close in but their shots deflect off his shield.  Renard moves next and heads to the kobolds' flank before unloading two rapid shots at the nearest creature, but their shadowy forms are difficult to focus upon and Renard also misses.  The next kobolds fire, and this time get past Thorg's raised shield, harming the priest with two well-aimed bolts (-4 hps to Thorg).

Guy is the next to act, his boasting increasing his fighting skill as he leaps over the obstruction and attacks with both blades.  His short sword connects, leaving a red trail of blood over the arm of a darkened form.  He does not fell his opponent, but he leaves him quite scared with a nasty gash.

Samuel moves in behind Renard for protection and to provide support, but his sling shot goes wide despite his witty banter.  The fifth kobold fires a shot of his own with a bolt that misses Thorg by a mile.  All five kobolds drop their crossbows and begin to reach for daggers at their hips.

Carl attempts to disarm one of the kobolds, but has trouble getting a clear lane of attack because of the pack of people and the overturned tables and nearly hits Thorg instead.  Thym moves to attack also, but his blast goes wide and he instead blows a hole in the surface of the table.

Thorg moves forward and misses despite his confident demeanor, snapping off a leg from the upturned table instead of a kobold's head.


----------



## TheMagician (May 11, 2007)

Samuel will seize this moment to cast _sleep_ on the kobolds: "Dormus!... or some other psuedo-Latin incantation.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2007)

Thym will continue with his ranged barrage, moving around the classroom if he needs to.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

Putting his whip down, Carl starts to sing, dance and play the lute. Seeing his goofy dancing, everyone feels like they can do anything better. Specially better than Carl.

OOC - Inspire Courage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2007)

Three of the small humanoids move to poke their blades at Thorg, while another two attack Guy.  Two of the quicker kobolds miss the half-orc, leaving a trail of sparks along the surface of his shield.  Renard fires two rapid shots at a kobold at the priest's right flank, but only connects with one, causing the creature to yelp.  A third kobold attacks the half-orc and slices a thin line across his thigh (-2 hps to Thorg).  Guy attacks the kobold he previously injured, this time leaving a nasty cut near the creature's neck and felling him as an artery spurts blood.  Samuel casts his sleep spell on the kobolds in front of Thorg, and two of them seem to suffer from the effects.  One shakes off the spell, but a second falls asleep.

Another kobold attacks Guy next, but fails to do anything to the agile man except leave him with a small scratch that he laughs off (-1 hp to Guy).  Carl begins to sing, and his song strengthens the resolve of the party to crush their enemies swiftly.  Thym's blast connects with the kobold that shook of Samuel's spell and nearly knocks him off his feet, although Thorg's attack barely misses the frightened creature.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 14, 2007)

Guy throws his head back into a full-throated laugh.  "Come on, now, little devil-thingie!  You can do better than that!  Apply yourself!"

"Here, watch this."  Guy, finding it most effective to teach by example, makes with the stabbing.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 15, 2007)

"Aw, that's it for you! I'm telling! You're in so much trouble, you're gonna stay in detention all year!" Thorg shouts as he keeps swinging.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

Thym continues to throw eldritch spears all day long, the sound effects of which quickly move from the fantasy esque "woosh" to the much too anachronistic sounds of heavy missile fire.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2007)

The kobold that is attacking Thorg is deflected once more by his armor, although he takes a moment to kick his companion awake.  Another kobold is able to cut Guy slightly (-2 hps to Guy), although this only serves to pester the swordsman and cause the creature grief as Guy hits the kobold with both blades, killing him as Thym's blast hits the quick creature from behind.

Renard misses with his rapid shots despite being boosted by Carl's singing.  Samuel also misses with another shot from his sling, although Thorg wounds a kobold with a glancing blow from his mace.  

The surviving three kobolds fall to their knees after dropping their blades, the one that had just been kicked awake saying in broken common, "Agh, tall ones surrender we do!  You win!  You win!  Take our treasure!"  He points to a sack of copper coins and shiny pebbles in the corner behind him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 16, 2007)

Thorg stops a moment and regards the three kobolds. He picks up their blades and crossbows, saying, "You can get these from the teacher after class. You all get detention."

He looks around. "Um, okay, who's got an owie?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

"About time you paid for your tuition! What did you think this was, a public school?" Carl says as he picks up the bag of coins the kobolds pointed to. "Anything else the teacher should be aware of?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2007)

"More importantly, what is transpiring in this place? Kobolds in class seem out of place in a palace to me." asks Thym somewhat cryptically.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2007)

"Ok, ok... talking, but no thwacking!  We work here for master!  He mighty priest!  He has bigger hat than any of us," the kobold says pointing at this little cone-shaped headpiece with the red eyes badly painted on.  "He has got bigger allies than just us.  Not as smart, no no no.  Not smart, but big!  Big like you!  Ummm... can we flee for lives now?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

"Are there any more not-so-clever trip wires or traps you've got lying around here?" Thym pauses, not letting them run away quite yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2007)

"Errr... no.  There is nothing dangerous at all anywhere, big one.  For instance, we not trap the sack of coins at all with a poison.  Nothing to worry."  He gives a hesitant thumbs up and crooked smile.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

"Right, where is this big cleric then?" asks Thym. He'll warn any of his friends not to touch the bag yet if they try to, otherwise he leaves that obvious tidbit alone.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 17, 2007)

Once hearing that comment, Carl looks to the kobolds and then appears to be talking to himself so that everyone can listen. "Oh shucks! I forgot how to open a sack of coins. I wish there were someone around here who would open this bag for me. I'd offer them a nice payment." Pulling a platinum piece from his pocket he starts to rolling it back and forth down his fingers as he whistles a tune.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 18, 2007)

"Huh, poison? I don't see any poison..." Thorg wonders as he looks at the bag of coins.

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive... They're trying to use reverse psychology on us, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2007)

The kobold shrugs.  "Somewhere in castle, thinks I.  Maybe near throne.  He liked throne."

As Carl and Thorg take a closer look at the bag of coins in Carl's hands they do notice that the coins themselves seem to have a thin glaze over the coppers.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2007)

"Okay flee now and return not to this palace, change begins here and now. Flee for a new world order has begun." says Thym in an intimidating voice.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

With sigh, Carl puts his platinum piece away. "Gross! This is dirty money! I don't want this."

As Thym threatens the kobolds, Carl's appearance changes into something very menacing. He appears stout and green with teeth that could almost be called tusks. His nose becomes flat and his hair black and a total mess. He pulls the look of quite nicely, too bad his hat of disguise doesn't allow him to have the stench of an orc. Pounding his fists together, Carl eyes the kobolds. "Now get!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2007)

"AAHH!" The kobolds had begun to file out of the room in an orderly manner, but upon Carl's 'transformation' they flee in complete terror.  Pete flutters back to Samuel's shoulder and says in admiration, *"Now that there is one heck of a trick, boss."*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 19, 2007)

Thorg smiles broadly. "Aw, Carl! I didn't know you were part orc! Brother!"

He grabs Carl in a bear hug. He stops mid-hug, face dropping.

"Oh, that was tight... Do you need healing?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

With a grunt orc-Carl tries to smile. "No thanks, I'll be fine."

Once, or if Thorg puts Carl down, Carl heads for the door. "Let's go find this boss man with a big hat."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Carl steps out and sees that the corridor is now empty with no signs of the kobolds.  There are three more doors on the east side of the passageway, and one door in the center of the western wall.  A 'T' intersection is visible at the end of the passage that is still unexplored.


----------



## TheMagician (May 19, 2007)

"Did that pixie just address me as boss?" Samuel says quietly.

To the rest of the party, he adds: "Right, I say west door."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

"The 3rd rule according to my great-great-great-great grandfather's book, is explore everything. I guess we start becoming door to door explorers." Carl says as he walks over to one of the unexplored doors and gives the handle a jiggle.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

"Absolutely Carl. Next door on this side then." says Thym opening or rather leading the others to the next door and suggesting one of them open it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2007)

You choose the next eastern door and peer inside.  This room appears to be a dining hall.  Seated around the table are twenty statues of men and women eating supper.  One statue is cutting meat, another is drinking from a cup, and so forth.  The food on the table is not stone, but instead is cold and stale.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

"I do not believe that this is some princess' pretend dinner party. Watch out for things with petrificating glaces." he says badly butchering the word.


----------



## TheMagician (May 25, 2007)

Samuel'll make a spellcraft check, just in case.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 25, 2007)

Guy carefully approaches the nearest diner and gingerly pokes him in the neck with the tip of his rapier.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

"Oh a captive audience!" Carl says with excitement as he starts playing some music that befits the somber, stone-faced mood of the room.

He slowly walks around eying the rooms belongings and try to determine what might have caused this.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2007)

Thorg looks around and frowns. "The statues don't look very happy. Must be all this stale food."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2007)

Thym will take a look around the room for other exits.  Then he'll check under the table.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 26, 2007)

_Tnk! Tnk!_  Guy's rapier bends slightly as he pokes at the solid stone statue of a finely-dressed, bearded man frozen in the motion of bringing a silver fork to his mouth.  The statue looks very life-like, although his silverware, and the silverware of the other statues, seem valuable and not at all like stone.  Samuel does a close inspection and is sure of the fact that these dinner guests are real, turned to stone by some profane magical effect.  Thorg concurs as a part of his divine connection tells him that these men and women live still.  Thym looks under the table and finds a dog, also turned to stone, but looking upwards past the table and guests and into some unknown danger as a snarl is permanently etched on his being.  Carl takes the scene in and deduces that the small group was frozen all at once, as many of the people look unaware of any threat and seem relaxed.  He doubts that a creature was involved, but it was more likely that powerful magic was enacted in this room.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2007)

Thorg frowns, and looks around, wringing his hands. "Aw, this is no fun! I wouldn't wanna be a statue either! Especially after I just eat. I get gas."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 28, 2007)

"No creature did this. Seems like magic. Yeah magic, must of been magic. Couldn't have been creature. Possibly creature magic. Maybe big creature magic. Yeah, big creature magic like big hat man creature magic. Magic, Indeed."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

At the mention of magic, Thym curses himself for not thinking of it as well and concentrates on the flows of magic in the room trying to see if he can determine what type of enchantment was laid upon those turned to stone.

(ooc: detect magic)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2007)

Thym
[sblock]
Thym discovers indications of some very strong transmutation magic mixed with a sense of a foreboding evil that makes him shiver involuntarily.  The sense of evil seems to come from some unknown divine source while the transmutation spell that changed these poor people to stone appears as if cast in a chaotic and random pattern.  These guests could have been as easily turned to goo as stone, so in a sense they were lucky.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

"It would appear that this malfortune was caused by a chaotic and somewhat random spike of transmutation. It is possible that we will find more rooms with even more bizarre effects visited upon the unfortunate victims.  A clue perhaps to the overriding problem we face in the palace." ponders Thym sounding entirely too logical even for his own tastes.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2007)

"Huh? I don't wanna ride any statues."

Thorg looks around. "Uh, maybe we gotta go somewhere else? I don't know how to turn a statue into a person."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 1, 2007)

"Yah, this dinner party is about as dull as talking to a statue." Carl sys as he heads back out the door. "Let's go! Next door."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thym nods and lets the others lead. "Next one on the left?"  

ooc: or was there one on the right between the 2nd and 3rd doors on the left?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2007)

You open the next door on the left and see that this area looks like a pantry with wooden plates, spoons, knives and other utensils scattered on the floor while several pots lay broken in several pieces.  Five, hairy, large and incredibly ugly humanoids are opening drawers and cabinets and tossing them on the floor.  You recognize them as bugbears, but they have yet to notice you because of the ruckus they are making...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thym leads the charge throwing a frightening spear at the nearest one.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

"More students!  Excellent," Guy shouts, nearly sprinting through the door, his rapier and dirk flashing in the half-light.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

Using his sling, Carl tries to bonk one of the bugbears in the back of the head before his party closes in for melee.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2007)

Thorg looks confusedly at his companions. _Maybe they're just looking for the cookie jar,_ Thorg thinks. _I like cookies._

As his friends rush to the attack, Thorg shrugs. "Oh, well. Now is not a good time for cookies," he observes, "They ruin your appetite." He pulls out his mace and joins the fray.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2007)

Renard is the first to act, moving into the room and to the side of the door before loosing two arrows at the closest bugbear.  The first arrow strikes the lead goblinoid, but the foxman's bowstring breaks and casts the second arrow harmlessly over its head.  The bugbears now turn in surprise as the rest of the party charges in and Renard tries to restring his weapon.

Carl's sling stone bounces off the forearm of the large creature, further injuring it as he takes his place next to Renard.  In the next few seconds he sends another shot that hits the same creature again along the arm, cutting a thin trail of blood.

Samuel tries his own sling while moving to the side of the doorway opposite that of Renard and Carl.  His first shot goes wide, but the second bounces off the creature's forehead and knocks off a little pointed hat with badly painted red eyes.

Before the bugbear's can act, the other party members get a shot in despite their slower speed.  Thorg's attack is blocked by the lead bugbear, who raises his shield in protection in time.  Guy takes advantage of the half-orc's distracting move and flanks the lead bugbear, then slices him with his rapier as his witty banter adds to his strike to the creature's calf, though he misses with his second blade.  The goblinoid is in bad shape, but a strong blast from Thym's mystical spear that strikes its skull finishes it off.

A second bugbear moves up and tries its luck with an overhead smash from a spiked mace against Guy, who blocks much of the blow with his second blade but still feels the air rush out of him as he absorbs the rest of the impact (-6 hps to Guy).  Another bugbear takes on Thorg, but the priest is able to raise his shield in time.  Thorg's return strike just misses the creature who blocks the shot in return.  Guy attacks his opponent, cutting him badly along the ribs with his rapier, although missing once more with his second thrust.

A fourth bugbear tries to flank Thorg, but barely misses as the half-orc's armor absorbs most of the blow.  Renard isn't as lucky.  The fifth bugbear circles around and closes with the foxman archer, nearly bringing the lightweight humanoid down with one solid blow (-9 hps to Renard).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thym throws another spear at the one attacking Renard.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 8, 2007)

Thorg lifts up his shield and cowers behind it, just to make sure he can stand closer to Guy, and not between the two bugbears. Under the shield, he put his mace back at his side and prays, "O Pelor, we could use an extra hand right about now. There are big ugly mean guys all around us. Thank you."

[sblock=ooc]Thorg switches to full cover underneath the tower shield, takes a 5' step by Guy, sheathes his mace, and casts Spiritual Weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2007)

Bonk! Whether off the wall or off a bugbear's head, Carl makes sure to hit something with his sling stone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2007)

Renard fires two shots at point blank range at his assailant after taking a slight step back, but his arrows barely pierce the leather armor of the bugbear.  Carl attacks next, but his stone hits the badly painted hat of the creature next to Renard, which does little to slow it.  Samuel aims at the injured bugbear near Thorg, but misses as Petey flies off his shoulder and upwards into the overhead beams yelling, "Maybe that direct approach wasn't the best, eh?"

The goblinoid in front of Thorg's shield has his strike deflected by the half-orc's defense, but another flanks him from the side and snears in pleasure as his morningstar strikes the priest sharply in the ribs (-10 hps to Thorg).  Perhaps it was the desperate situation, or maybe it was Thorg's way of prayer, but the priest still managed to get his spell off and a magical sword appears and strikes the already injured bugbear with a nasty wound across his cheek.  

A magical spear bursts forth from Thym's hand, striking the bugbear attacking Renard with surprising force, although with no additional affects.  The third goblinoid attempts to pummel Guy with its mace, but the nimble swordsman barely gets out of the way and is somehow able to strike back and connecting with both blades, badly injuring the creature.  The bugbear attacking Renard moves last, his hat bobbing crazily as he makes a strong swing at the foxman, just barely missing the archer.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thym fires his next spear at the same one, hoping to kill it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 9, 2007)

"Carl with the wind up, and the pitch!" Carl says with a voice of a commentator of the Great Wizard Games, as he uses his sling once more.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 9, 2007)

"And a few Magic Missiles can't hurt, either!" calls out Samuel, making a violent gesture at the bugbears.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't been posting much, guys![/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2007)

Renard panics and fires two more arrows at point blank range, but almost hits Guy instead as the foxman tries to avoid another swing from the bugbear attacking him.  Carl's fond memories of the Great Wizard Games also bring back the old times of his sling whizzing practice back when he was young.  It's all in the wrist he reminds himself, and he let's loose with a shot that catches the enraged bugbear between the eyes.  With a sickening crunch, the bugbear dies instantly, his eyes crossing in puzzlement before collapsing at Renard's feet (OOC: Critical, and with the witty banter adding to the damage that bugbear was done).

Samuel aims at the next wounded bugbear and two bolts of force blow a gaping wound in its side, and it too falls though to the smug spellslinger.  The remaining two bugbears continue their attack, though only one hits with its mace, nearly bringing Guy to his knees (-9 hps to Guy).  Thorg's mystical weapon strikes and injures another of the goblinoids, and Guy is able to recover enough in order to finish it off with a quick feint with one blade and a strike to the throat with the other.

Thym attacks the remaining bugbear, but misses and instead takes out a nearby barrel, shattering it and spilling ale all over the floor.  As everyone moves carefully over the slickened floor, Renard takes two more shots, injuring the final opponent while a quick jab from Guy to the back of the kidney ends its existence.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2007)

"And with the final blow our opposition falls before our combined might.  Thorg do you think you might have a present left for Guy? He is not looking quite up to his usual at the moment." says Thym.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 13, 2007)

"Give Guy a cake. Everyone loves cake."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 14, 2007)

"Oh, gee, Guy, maybe the bugbears were looking for the cake. But they should know that it is bad to have cake before dinner, no matter how yummy or chocolatey the cake is... even with pretty rainbow sprinkles... and a cherry on top... and... mmmmm, cake....

Oh! Yeah! Cake for Guy."  Thorg pulls out his birthday present wand. "Happy Birthday, Guy! Have some birthday cake."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 14, 2007)

Guy gives Thorg a considered look as his wounds close, bringing him back from the brink of death.

"Uh, thanks." he says, already thinking of ways to make this episode seem more glamorous when retold back in the bars of Ptolus.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2007)

"Anyone else for cake?  Thorg you look like you are hungry for some too." says Thym, encouraging Thorg to heal himself too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 17, 2007)

"I'm not hungry. Though I hear Thorg bakes an excellent carrot upside-down cake. I will have to ask for some later." Carl says with a smile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 17, 2007)

OOC: Does Thorg just use one charge or continue using charges until everyone is completely healed / very nearly completely healed?  I'm assuming as much as it takes for right now, so let's say he heals himself of all but one hit point with one really good wave of the wand and Guy fully after three more charges.  Renard the NPC is still hurt.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2007)

"Hooray! Birthday cake for everyone!"

OOC: I'll heal everyone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

"Thats quite the party you bring Thorg. Shall we check to see if any of these fellows had any trinkets that might benefit our merry band then?" says Thym stepping into the room finally and starting to get a good look around. He'll check the bodies if no one else does.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2007)

Leaving the manual labor of checking the bodies for loot to Thym, Carl pulls out his ivory comb, removes his fancy hat and combs his hair a bit. He continues to do that while the others search the room.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2007)

The party searches for treasure, finding a combined horde of 53 gp, 129 sp, and 2 silver necklaces each with a strange medallion that presents a sole, angry-looking eye at the center.  The necklaces are estimated by Cal to be worth 120 gp each.  Other than that, the dead corpses each have a few pieces of armor and weapons that seem to be partially rusted and of little worth.  Other than some wooden utensils, empty cabinets, and broken pots, this room is empty of anything worthy.

OOC: Thorg uses 6 charges from his wand, but everyone except Thorg is fully healed.  The half-orc only has a point of damage.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 22, 2007)

"This is a very evil place!" Thorg cries, "There is no food in here! The little mice and ants will starve!" He then looks at the dead bugbears. "Well, I guess the worms can eat."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

"Lets not wait till the worms get here." Thym says finishing his search. "Shall we continue?"

ooc: I believe the next door down the corridor is the one on the right, correct?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2007)

OOC: East might be better to say.  You've actually passed the doors on the western side and have been exploring all the eastern rooms.  You've now explored all four doors on the eastern side, there is another door in the center of the western side that you have not investigated and a T-intersection at the southern end of the hall.  The party originally came from the northern portion of the passage.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2007)

ooc: gotcha.

"This way then, gents." says Thym leading the group to the door on the western side of the passageway. "No sense in leaving any of these unexplored and too our backs, it would be foolishness to grant enemies such an advantage."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 26, 2007)

"Rule #22 in my great-great-great-great grandfather's book of Adventuring is to take advantage away from your enemies." Carl says as a response to Thym. "You must have read it. You are a smart man."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2007)

Thym and Carl decide to open the western door, only to be frustrated by a sharply descending staircase that continues for 20 feet before stopping at another western door.  The duo opens this one to find a corridor that stretches north to south.  The corridor ends almost immediately to the north, with a closed door, while continuing further south for nearly 100 feet in that direction.  Three doors lie alone the western wall of this new corridor, one near the doorway that the party peers from and another further to the south, while the last one rests at the very southern end of the corridor.

OOC: Kinda like this:

_ (northern door)
.}party
| (western door)
.
.
.
.
.
.
| (western door)
.
.
| (western door)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2007)

"Hmm that is of little assistance. Shall we cover the upper level prior to heading down?  That would be my suggestion." says Thym seeing the added complexity of the corridor below.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

"Yes, we must finish level 1 and gain some experience before we can start on level 2." Carl says as he turns back up the steps.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 29, 2007)

"Are we safe?" Thorg asks, "Stuff from Level 2 doesn't come up to Level 1, right?"


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 29, 2007)

Guy nods.  "Yes, we should leave no stone unstabbed.  Er, -turned."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2007)

"We have yet to finish level 1. Clearly we are not prepared yet to face the dangers of level 2 until we clear every square on this level.  Such hypotheses should stand true in the face of shear logic."  replies Thym to Thorgs question. 

ooc: sure its pure video game metagaming


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2007)

Petey flexes his wings before saying to Samuel, "I don't think that them stairs are going down to the basement.  There are only a few steps, so it's like more of a slight descent, boss."

OOC: The stairs don't seem to go far down, so you would still remain on the same level of the castle.  And this is level 1, level 2 can be considered the upper portions of the castle.  Hint, hint...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2007)

"Hmm you appear to be correct. If so this constitues little more than another corridor on the first level. Perhaps we should explore it then?"  Offers Thym encouraging the others to lead the way.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Guy shrugs, and feeling a sudden thirst, begins to dig around in his bag for a bottle of wine.

"Whatever you guys think is fine.  I'm mostly here for the stabbing."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 5, 2007)

"Level 1.5 you say?" Carl asks Petey. "Well it isn't quite Level 2, so I see no problems with exploring it. Let's start with the door closest to us and work our way down one side."

And with that Carl starts skipping down the hall whistling a tune.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2007)

Whistling to himself pleasantly, Carl moves towards the door almost directly across from the doorway that the party has come from.  This next, large room contains the remains of bunks, blankets, wooden tables and stools which have been broken.  Five corpses litter the floor; two of the bodies being human and dressed like they might have been palace guards.  The other three corpses are of a small, humanoid race with grotesque faces and mottled skin.  You instantly recognize these non-human corpses as goblins.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 6, 2007)

Still whistling and skipping, Carl heads over to the bodies and starts checking there pockets. "Wonder if they have any ID?" Carl says as he blatantly pockets anything that might be of value. "We could use this stuff later."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2007)

Carl does a quick search of the bodies, but finds nothing of value, although from the outturned pockets and missing weapons it looks like they were already stripped of anything of value.  The rest of the room is also distressingly empty of wealth.  It would appear that the goblins that survived were thorough.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 6, 2007)

"Aw, all this stuff was made at Gob-Mart! 'Guaranteed to break upon death or your money back!' They really know how to make disposable armor and weapons."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

"I'm guessing that not everyone in the palace was turned to stone or afflicted like our previous discoveries. Some put up a fight it would seem.  Lets have a look at the next room." offers Thym.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2007)

You leave and go south towards the nearest door, but as you reach it Carl puts up a hand asking for silence.  As you listen and turn your ears towards the thick wooden door you can hear the muffled sounds of people arguing in this next room, although it is difficult to understand what is being said.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

With an abysmally low listening ability, Thym nods to Carl trusting his companion's abilities.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

With a smile, Carl whispers to the group. "Sounds like a party to me. It is a shame they have no music to entertain their guests. Shall we crash it?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thym nods and whispers, "After you my friend."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Turning the handle of the door, Carl walks in with his lute in hand. "Excuse me, I was told this party needed some entertainment. We are the Other-World Traveling Band and are here to rock!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2007)

There are six hobgoblins arguing over a sack of spilt coinsin the center of a room that holds six beds with musty, ragged blankets.  Six footlockers (small, wooden chests) rest at the foot of the beds.

The six creatures turn in surprise as the party enters the room and begin to ready their weapons for combat.  The three lead hobgoblins are wearing decent suits of chain mail armor and wield longswords.  Another hobgoblin with a dark, hooded cloak looks nervously at the entering party and takes a step backwards as she readies a crossbow, although a robed comrade slips slightly behind her and starts going through his pouches.  Finally, another hobgoblin fingers a strange medallion on his neck and begins to finger it as if in prayer, while his other hand searches for the handle of a mace.  One of the lead warriors raises an eyebrow at the other as Carl makes his dramatic entrance before the three armored hobgoblins head towards your party with weapons pointed at you.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Reaching into his belt pouch full of various food, Carl pulls out a bit of butter he's been using for his bread and starts to sings a short tune as magical energies radiate around the butter. Instantly it starts to melt in Carl's hand and disappears before it drips to the floor. Around the feet of most of the hobgoblins appears a layer butter, making it difficult to stand or walk.

OOC - Cast _Grease_ on the floor, centering it on the majority of the hobgoblins


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2007)

"It is unfortunate that we do not find ourselves providing entertainment for survivors, but rather the castles new inhabitants shall have to provide us with entertainment." says Thym rather circularly as he chucks a frightening spear at the crossbow wielder.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

Guy stares at Thym for a moment, obviously trying to puzzle that one out, before shrugging his shoulders and drawing his rapier.  He steps to the edge of the butter and waits for someone to come within stabbing range.

The smell is intoxicating.  "I don't suppose you have any lobster in that bag?" he asks, pointing with the tip of his sword.  "No?  Well then, _have at you!_"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 18, 2007)

"Ooh! Lobster and butter and hobgoblin... Yummy!"

Thorg carefully gets his shield and mace ready. He joins Guy at the front line. "I kick it up a notch. BAM!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2007)

Initiative Order:
Hobgoblin Fighter #1
Thorg
Hobgoblin Fighter #3
Hobgobling Rogue
Samuel
Renard
Thym
Carl
Hobgoblin Cleric
Guy
Hobgoblin Mage
Hobgoblin Fighter #2
----------------------

The room isn't the largest, and the first armored hobgoblin reaches Renard before he can back away and fire an arrow, but his thrust fails to hit the nimble fox-man.  Thorg barrels his way into the front as he swing his mace hard while shouting 'Bam!'  Sure enough, his strike easily hits the half-orc has the satisfaction of hearing several hobgoblin ribs break.  The second hobgoblin rushes forward, its blade singing as it nearly gets through Thorg's tower shield.  The satisfaction is short-lived, however, as a bolt slips by the heroes and strikes Samuel on the shoulder (-5 hps to Samuel).  The hobgoblin in leather and wielding a crossbow nods in satisfaction and reloads.  In anger, Samuel fires back with a sling stone of his own and slightly injures the creature.

Renard sees his friend become injured and retaliates, both his arrows screaming across the scene of turmoil and striking the leather-clad hobgoblin in the leg and side.  She howls, yet refuses to fall although shock reaches its face at the surprising accuracy of the group.  The hobgoblin's luck finally holds, however, as Thym's eldritch blast shatters the stone behind her while leaving her unharmed.  Carl casts his _grease_ spell in between the armored forms of Guy and Thorg before taking a step back once more and quickly wiping his hands in a failed attempt to get all the butter off.

The robed hobgoblin isn't affected by the spell, although his armored, sword-wielding companion trips and falls before he can join his two fellows at the forward edge of the battle.  The armored hobgoblin with the mace casts a spell while touching an amulet, and suddenly he and his allies seem morally bolstered to fight harder.  Guy doesn't seem to mind the enemy's newfound courage, as he barely finds hobgoblin flesh with both blades while shouting about lobster.  Deep gashes appear alongside the fighter's side and neck, although the hobgoblin surprisingly doesn't fall.  

The last hobgoblin that is able to act casts a spell and looks to Thorg, who sighs comfortably and collapses into a heap asleep.  The fighter that he had wounded looks down upon his fallen body with a wicked grin.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 23, 2007)

Taking a step away from the battle, Carl grabs his lute from his back and starts strumming as his golden voice bolsters the party.

ooc - Bardic ability (Inspire Courage) - +1 to attack and damage for all allies.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 23, 2007)

Guy's eyes go wide as his stalwart companion hits the ground.  "Wake up, you big oaf!  This is no time for a nap!" He wracks his brain, trying to think of anything that would wake the sleeping beast.  What does he love most in the world?  "Its, uh... it's your birthday!  Yeah!  Happy Birthday, Thorg!  You have to wake up now and open all these presents.  And cake!  Yeah!  Lots of cake!  WAKE UP AND BLOW OUT THE CANDLES!"

Meanwhile, he steps closer to prevent the wicked looking fighter from making good on his obvious intentions.

OOC: Not sure of the exact position, but hopefully Guy already threatens Thorg's opponent and will attack him reducing his attack bonus by 3, increasing his AC by the same, and using only his rapier this round.  With Carl's song, that will make him: Rapier +6 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2) & AC 21.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2007)

If Thym can reach Thorg he'll prod him to wake up (poke, prod, shove, kick, whatever is needed).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2007)

The first hobgoblin fighter strikes at Thorg's unconscious body, but only wounds the half-orc instead of landing the aimed killing blow (-6 hps to Thorg).  Thorg screams in pain as the creature's longsword slashes a gash along his cheek.  As he hears Guy's shouting he recovers, but is barely able to stand as his head still feels fuzzy.  The hobgoblins in front of him take the opportunity to try and make another strike, with one able to drive his blade into the cleric's less armored armpit (-8 hps more to Thorg).  The third hobgoblin fighter recovers from his missed opportunity, but misses a second time as a now-fully conscious half-orc successfully beats his attack with his shield.

The hobgoblin rogue takes another shot, this time at Thym, but barely misses the warlock since bloodless is making it hard for her to concentrate.  Samuel's return shot glances off the brow of the hobgoblin rogue, causing a gush of blood that is visible from across the room.  Renard follows Samuel, and his two arrows find and finish the hobgoblin female off (overkill, one rogue hobgoblin).

Since Thorg is now conscious, an unready Thym fires a spear at one of the lead fighters but fails to connect.  Soon after, Carl strikes up a tune that touches the soul of his allies that recalls many of their past, exaggerated victories.  The hobgoblin with the mace takes several steps forward without encountering the _grease_ and touches one of the more injured fighters, who instantly looks as if he has recovered somewhat from his wounds.  Seeing this, Guy decides to bring back some of those lost injuries, but only succeeds in striking with one of his blades.  Still, that's enough to injure the hobgoblin to exactly the same amount of physical damage he had sustained before his party's cleric healed him.

Seeing the amount of damage Thorg has taken, the robed hobgoblin casts a spell and a magic bolt shoots forth and strikes the half-orc though the _magic missile_ fails to cause the priest to die as the mage had hoped (-5 more hit points to Thorg who is barely standing.  Finally, the second hobgoblin fighter regains his balance and stands, but is only able to move to the front lines near Guy and cannot yet attack.

OOC: Sorry, Thorg.  Nothing personal.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2007)

Seeing how injured Thorg is, Carl stops playing his song,but the tune still seems to echo in the minds of his allies. Drawing a wand from his backpack as he moves carefully over to the half-orc,Carl touches it to Thorg's flesh and the wounds seem to close up slightly.

ooc - Stopping Inspire Courage (effects last for 5 more rounds) and moves to Thorg and uses his _Wand of Cake Cure Light Wounds_


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 31, 2007)

Almost oblivious to the profuse bleeding, Thorg smiles at Carl. "Aw, gee, thank you, Carl. I had this terrible nightmare where it was my birthday, and nobody came but a bunch of goblins, and they all got me ugly swords that they stuck me with, and I had to say no thank you, I already got an ugly sword, and I kinda liked that spleen, and maybe a new spleen would be a better gift than another ugly sword, but they said Gob-Mart can't take the swords back, but then they got me a magic sword to the spleen, but it kinda went away after that so I couldn't take the magic home. And they broke my spleen. They didn't even stay for cake."

Thorg, realizing something was wrong, looks down. "Aw, nuts, they really did break my spleen! O Pelor, I kinda liked that spleen I had, and I can't remember how it gets put together. Could you help me get it all together again? Thank you."

(Cast a Cure Light)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 31, 2007)

"Hey!" Guy shouts, as the hobgoblin cleric heals his latest stabee.  "No cheating!"

Outraged by this devious behavior, he redoubles his efforts.

[sblock=OOC]Rapier +7, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2 (two-weapon primary)
Short Sword +5, 1d6+3, 19-20/x2 (two-weapon secondary w/ buckler)
AC 18
HP 31[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2007)

The first hobgoblin fighter attacks once more, but his blade goes wide, although a second swing caused by an attack of opportunity rings against the cleric's shield as Thorg casts his spell (+9 hps back to Thorg).  The third hobgoblin fighter also makes several thrusts at the half-orc, but his attempts equally fail.

Samuel attacks with his sling, but his luck runs out as his shot goes wide and nearly hits Carl.  Renard's two arrows follow next, and he aims for the hobgoblin mage, hitting the spellcaster in the thigh with one arrow although not badly enough to disrupt his concentration.  His spell never goes off, however, as Thym finishes the spellcaster with his own magical spear.  To the frustration of the surviving hobgoblins, Carl is able to heal the tanking half-orc further with his wand (+9 hit points back to Thorg for a total of 24/25).

The hobgoblin cleric casts one more spell of healing on one of the lead fighters before taking a step back and readying his mace.  Despite Guy's shouts, he is unable to distract the enemy and get a few easy shots in, and instead the swordsman misses with both blades.  The second hobgoblin fighter attempts to punish Guy with a blade to the gut, but the nimble man easily hops away from the path of the sword.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2007)

Reaching into his pocket, Carl pulls out some tart candies and a feather. Tossing the tarts at the closest fighter, Carl jumps straight to the punch line of a joke as he waves the feather in the air. "....that's not a lion, that's a giraffe!"

ooc - _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ on one of the fighters


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thym fires his next spear at the Cleric (the hobgoblin one, not Thorg).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 3, 2007)

Thorg looks around. "Hey! All better now! Thanks!"  

He spots the hobgoblin cleric. "Ooh! A cleric! We can talk about religious stuff!"  Thorg gets his weapon out as he pulls his shield tight (full cover) and walks through the line of hobgoblin warriors to reach the cleric. "Hi! I worship Pelor. Who do you worship?"

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Resistance, Guidance, Create Water, Light, Detect Poison
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon, Detect Evil, Shield of Faith
Level 2: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Resist Energy, Heat Metal
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2007)

The first hobgoblin fighter makes a frustrated lunge at Thorg, but misses badly and throws himself off balance.  The third hobgoblin fighter keeps better control over, but his swing still ricochets off Thorg's shield.  He takes another swing as Thorg passes by the two hobgoblins, but misses once more.  The half-orc cleric meets the hobgoblin cleric, his mace snapping a couple ribs of his opponent.

Samuel attacks once more, but the shot from his sling goes wide.  Petey gives him a look and says, "Ummm... try aiming first, sir."  Renard fires two arrows at nearly point blank range at one of the fighters that Thorg passed, nearly dropping him.  Thym tries to make a difficult shot at the hobgoblin cleric, but with suddenly Thorg in the way he only succeeds in burning a small hole into the half-orc's shield.

Carl casts his spell, and the third hobgoblin fighter begins to laugh uncontrollably, falling to the ground as he holds his sides.  Guy attacks with his blades spinning, gouging a wound into the second fighter's calf.  The second fighter retaliates, wounding Guy with a scratch to his forearm (-4 hps to Guy).


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thym changes tactics a little bit and aims his next spear at the nearest hobgoblin not in combat (to avoid the difficult shots if possible).


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 8, 2007)

Pulling out his whip, Carl makes an attempt to trip any hobgoblin within striking distance.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 8, 2007)

"No, no!"  Thorg explains to the hobgoblin cleric. "You swing the mace THIS way!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2007)

The first hobgoblin fighter turns to Renard and steps forward to strike at the archer, but misses the nimble fox-man.  The third fighter turns to strike at Thorg, but his strike bounces off the half-orc's armored back.  Thorg attacks next, and he shows the hobgoblin cleric how to use a mace by planting it in the creature's face, crushing it and killing the creature.  As the cleric drops, Samuel makes an attack with his sling but misses again much to the sighing disappointment of Petey.

Not finding a hobgoblin not engaged in melee, Thym moves closer to protect Renard and lets a spear fly, killing the third hobgoblin fighter with a devastating blow that blows a hole into the side of his lung.  With Renard now freed from melee, the fox-man fires two shots at Thorg's attacker, both hitting him square in the back and dropping him.  The last hobgoblin doesn't last long, as Carl drops him with a pull of his whip and Guy finishes him off.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

"Instructional combat, an interesting if deadly approach Thorg, well done.  I think that a few of us require presents and cake if you've still got any left. Guy and Sammuel seemed to have learned a few things if you know what I mean." says Thym as he moves into the room to start searching the bodies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2007)

Thym is able to find a total of 45gp, 70sp, and 256cp on the bodies as well as three longswords, 5 daggers, 1 mace, 1 sling, 1 crossbow, 20 quarrels, 20 sling stones, 4 pieces of chain mail armor, 1 suit of studded leather armor, 6 backpacks, and a spellbook.  The sack in the middle of the room has a lot more coin, however, with 12pp, 236gp, 26ep, 134sp, and 1,234cp.  Also inside are two vials of unknown potions and 1 gold necklace with a jade pendant worth around 200gp.

Overall, not a bad haul.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thym also checks for magic on any of the items (detect magic at will).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2007)

Thorg grins, pulling out his present from Renard. "Okay, who needs cake?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2007)

"I appreciate the offer Thorg, but I am full. I will save my portion until later." Carl says as he searches the room for anything out of the ordinary, other than Thorg.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thym looks around to see if there were any other exits from the room.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 9, 2007)

Grinning rakishly, Guy wipes the his blades clean on the soiled pants one of the hobgoblin fighters, somehow managing to make this look like a very dashing and romantic thing to do.

"That was refreshing!  What's next, then?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2007)

The only hurt party members are Thorg (24/25 hps) and Guy (27/31 hps).  Thym is unable to find anything magical, except for the two vials of potions that radiate with transmutation magic.

Carl finds nothing else of interest, as it seems that the hobgoblins had already ransacked the room.  There is a door opposite of where you came, however, but it seems to lead to the previous room with the bodies.

Back in the hallway there is still the unexplored door on the northern wall of the hall and another western door at a T-intersection to the south.

The last option is to go east and return to the longer hallway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 10, 2007)

"Aw, the goblins already took everything! All that was left was these bags of coins and armor and potions and stuff!"

Thorg puts away his wand. "Okay, we'll have cake later, after dinner. Mmmm, dinner. Is anyone else hungry?"

Thorg stops and sniffs the air. He licks his lips. "Ooh! I think I smell barbecue! Maybe it's just my socks, but I think it's barbecue!" He steps back out into the hallway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thym indicates the door across the hall as the next likely location that might yeild either bad guys or food.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2007)

Thym walks across the hall and opens a door that leads to a downwards sloping passageway.  This part of the castle looks as if it had never been completely finished, and it gives the look of a cavern instead of a part of civilization.  Wind whistles softly through this dark damp cave carrying with it a musky smell.  Straw is scattered on the floor, along with jagged bones while chained to one wall is a large ape with pale, white fur.  As soon as it sees you it begins to rattle its chains and roar.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

With a not-so-mighty roar response, Carl takes a few steps backwards to a position where there are other party members between him and the beast. "What an ugly beastie!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 21, 2007)

"Aww, Mr. Monkey is just hungry, too. He's not so bad." Thorg approaches, getting a face full of howl before getting within striking range. "See? He just needs a nice meal. Maybe a nice minty meal."

He pulls his jug from his belt. "Here, Mr. Monkey, would you like some water?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thym stands ready to react should the ape break loose or try to attack Thorg.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2007)

The creature takes a swipe at the jug in Thorg's hand, knocking it out of the half-orc's grasp.  As it hits the ground and water begins to flow from it the ape loses his attention and leaps onto the object the tips it back and starts drinking.  He finishes the entire jug before growling at the party once more, but the sound is nearly a whine, now more pitiful than threatening.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2007)

"You might be onto something Thorg.  Make nice with the ape and maybe we can set the poor thing free." says Thym encouragingly.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 23, 2007)

Carl starts to strum a soothing tune, knowing it won't effect the ape, but doesn't think it could hurt.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2007)

"Aw, see? Mr. Monkey isn't so bad. Does anyone have any food?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2007)

At the mention of food, Carl reaches into his backpack and produces four chunks of cheese, four loaves of bread, and roughly two pounds of assorted fruits. Reluctant to let these cherished items leave his possession, he hands some of them over to Thorg.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2007)

Thorg looks hungrily at the rations. "Oh, Carl, you're the bestest pal! This is yummy!"  

He looks about to eat it himself when he stops and looks at the ape. "But it is always best to share."

He hands a loaf to Mr. Monkey.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 24, 2007)

The ape snatches away the food and makes it disappear so fast that you barely believe he took a bite to swallow.  The white ape looks quite docile now and bounces near the party as far as its rattling chain allows, making grunts and hoots that sound almost playful.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2007)

"Go ahead Thorg, I think you've made a friend there. Maybe we can set him free."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 29, 2007)

Thorg gets closer to Mr. Monkey. "Aw, you're just hungry. Do you wanna go play? Lemme just get this leash off..."

Thorg tests the chain, to see how strongly attached to the wall it is. (Is it strong enough for an adamantium mace and (potentially) Enlarge and Strength domain?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2007)

The ape watches curiously as Thorg approaches and tests the chains binding him.  They seem weak and rusted, while the locks holding the chains also appear to be simplistic in design.

OOC: I love how Thorg got volunteered.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

Still strumming on his lute, Carl watches Thorg attempt to let the ape go, as he himself is ready to inspire greatness in his allies if this beast goes wild.

ooc: no way Carl would be doing what Thorg is. that thing is way to primitive for him. and it smells bad.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 30, 2007)

Thorg grabs the chain and gives it a good tug from the wall. "Grrr! Hey, let's all work together, and the leash will stop sticking to the wall! Wanna help, Mr. Monkey?"

OOC: Start with pulling, and anyone who wants to help. If it's not enough, cast Enlarge, use my Strength doman power, and pull, pull, pull!


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 30, 2007)

ooc: Thym would volunteer anyone but himself 

Thym watches as Thorg tries to free the ape, ready to defend him if necessary.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 30, 2007)

Guy nervously fingers the pommel of his rapier, trying his best to look dashing and unconcerned.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2007)

Thorg braces a foot against the wall and gives the chains a hard, continuous pull.  It takes him a moment, but the ape finally realizes what the half-orc is trying to do and grabs the chains in order to add its own strength.  Several loud grunts later, the chains finally break where the links meet the bolts in the wall, and the ape is free although with about three feet of chain attached to a metal collar and a couple of metal bands.  It looks pleased with its new freedom and gives Thorg a rough pat on the top of his head.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 31, 2007)

Thorg dances. "Yay!"

He looks Mr. Monkey over to make sure he is all right. Then, he checks that he has everything. "We just made a new friend! Where do we want to go now?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2007)

"Next room I guess." offers Thym leading the way to the next door, not that he will open it however.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2007)

Standing still in thought for a moment, Carl final rubs his temples not able to determine who is the smarter; Thorg or the ape.

"Onward!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2007)

Thym walks to the closest door across from the cavernous area the party is standing in, and opens it.  The room inside has six sides and is hexagonal, with a door about 20 feet across the way from you.  An oaken cabinet sits against the west wall of this hexagonal room.  The cabinet is carved with scenes of springtime in Haven while the floor of the room is white marble, veined with black and gold.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2007)

"Interesting, any one care to check for traps and the like?" says Thym looking into the room beyond. "Otherwise, I guess we can head for that other door."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2007)

Carl steps into the room, looks around without moving further and turns to the group."Looks clear to me. Could use some more redecorating."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2007)

"Alright then lets check the next door." says Thym leading the way across the oddly decorated room to the opposite door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2007)

Thym opens the next door and sees a hexagonal room containing a large sunken bath filled with water.  The sunken bath looks to be made of white marble veined with black and gold painted patterns.  The walls of this room are lavishly decorated with murals of water nymphs, ponds with long reeds, and hunters stalking water birds.  In one corner of the room are seven flasks and a large peacock feather fan, but above these are more than a dozen shrieking creatures that look like bats.  Another door is opposite of you.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2007)

"Bats?  in a bath? This is an odd castle indeed. In any case there is another door across the way. Anyone want to check it out? I'll cover you should the bats proove hostile."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 12, 2007)

"Uh... These guys look more mean than hungry..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2007)

"Looks to me like they might just be hanging to dry." Carl says as he eyes the bath. "I could use a good cleaning, but I suggest the other door."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Bats?  in a bath? This is an odd castle indeed. In any case there is another door across the way. Anyone want to check it out? I'll cover you should the bats proove hostile."




OOC: So you are holding back while the others walk across and check the door?  Hypothetically speaking, if something does decide to attack the party how are you planning to cover?  Purely hypothetical.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2007)

ooc: from a purely hypothetical point of view, cover = eldritch spears   what warlocks do best.  but yes Thym is all about providing the smart plans and letting others do it for him.  his message gets confused when he sprouts nonesense but he's been pretty coherent lately


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

As the party walks in (all except Thym) and towards the door, the dozen or so flying creatures give one more collective shriek before diving downwards towards Renard.  Thym gives a shout and fires one of his eldritch spears, killing the lead bat-like monstrosity, but the rest of them continue towards the fox-man who dodges half of the group.  Two of the creatures also bounce off his armor, but four of them pierce through his defenses and latch onto his body with thin legs.  These four pierce their hard beaks into Renard's furry skin while the rest of them soar upwards once more and prepare to reattack.

"Oh hell... stirges," shouts Petey as he dives behind Samuel.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 13, 2007)

Guy frowns as the stirges dive toward the group.  He draws his swords, seemingly reluctant.

"Stabbing bugs isn't really in my, uh.... idiom.  Not very dashing, you know?"  He looks around at the others, looking for some glimmer of understanding.

Seeing the little nasties latched on to his foxy friend, however, he shrugs, deciding perhaps he should make an exception this one time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2007)

"Stirges? How are those bats? " says Thym continuing his barrage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: Wow.  People decide they don't like the stirges call and the rest of the party stops posting.   I'll give it part of the day and then do an update post regardless.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 17, 2007)

Loading his sling, Carl tries his hand at a little target practice.

OOC - Sorry, for some reason I read your update,and forgot to post.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2007)

ooc: I wasn't debating the post, Thym was reacting to Petey's description of them as Stirges. He still thinks they are bats, just aggessive ones. Course the ones now sucking on Renard's blood will change his mind.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2007)

OOC: Oh, good deal.  For a moment I thought I would be the first DM to kill his own thread. 

Thym fires another blast, killing one of the creature's that is dive-bombing once more towards Renard causing the small creature to explode into tiny fragments.  Renard gets creative and stabs one of the creatures attached to his own skin by stabbing it with one of his arrows, but the fox-man moans and swoons as the other three horrifically appear as if they are drinking his blood.

The other seven dive at him again, with three hitting and latching onto his fur, although Carl knocks one that missed out of the sky with his sling and kills it.  Thorg walks up in order to pull a stirge off of Renard, but the creature squirms out of his large hand while remaining attached.  Guy is more effective, stabbing one of the suckers with his blade and peeling it off of his friend.  Samuel moves next, but his own sling shot goes wide causing Petey to sigh again and mutter something about mages and combat.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 18, 2007)

Carl winds up once more, hoping to have the same success as earlier. He is really starting to love this sling as much as he loves food.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 20, 2007)

"Hmm unless those are vampire bats you might be onto something Petey."  replies Thym as he does what every Warlock does best and hucks another spear at a stirge.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 22, 2007)

"Aw, c'mon!" Thorg pleads. "These things don't wanna come off! Gotta keep trying, I guess..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2007)

Thym misses the dive-bombing swarm with his next shot, but the weakening Renard stabs and kills another with a broken arrow.  Four of the still-flying creatures dive-bomb towards the foxman once more and all but two are able to latch onto him.  Carl and Samuel wind up and fire sling stones with both connecting with their shot and killing the airborne stirges with their respective shots.  Meanwhile, Guy misses with his blades as he is careful to avoid stabbing Renard.  Thorg goes for the more direct approach, grabbing one of the squirming creatures with both hands and peeling it off of his friend.  He squeezes hard and smashes the thing in his hand before it can poke at him.  His new white ape friend finally springs into action and grabs at another, peeling it off and tossing it to the ground before bashing it excitedly with his fist.

There is another sucking sound from the remaining stirges and Renard moans before collapsing into a heap.  These last fattened creatures begin to detach from him and fly away, but in this bloated state they are easy pickings for ranged weapons and are slaughtered.  Poor Renard, however, is lifeless and his depleted corpse sags like a half-empty waterskin.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2007)

Standing over Renard's furry body, Carl remains quiet as a small tear is shed. It appears he will need to find another target of his banter, maybe Thorg will do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Thorg, do you think any of your cake would bring our poor furred friend back to the party?" asks Thym.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2007)

Thorg
[sblock]
No amount of the Happy Birthday Cake wand is bringing the NPC back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2007)

If Thorg pronounces Renard dead, Thym offers a cryptic eulogy, "Oh ye of the furred gods, your swashbuckling kin has passed beyond. May his sword fight on for the glory of fur. Though his time at our party has concluded here is to his cake in the beyond. Guess we should all take care when our blood is drunk."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2007)

"I ain't drinkin' no blood. Unless it is the juice of a blood orange. Those are delicious! They are excellent in fruit salads." Carl says once all the mourning is over with. "No where to? Do we go through that door?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 28, 2007)

"Uh, gee, Mr. Fluffy doesn't look too good..."

Thorg looks over Renard's wounds, notes his lack of vitality, movement, continuing character development...

"Oh, no! Mr. Fluffy got NPC disease! He's a goner for sure!"

He sobs and throws himself over the furry corpse. 

"Mr. Fluffy! No! Why he gotta be an NPC???"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2007)

"Yes lets move on." says Thym careful not to dress like Renard, those red shirts are aweful.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2007)

OOC: You gents seem so sad.  Well at least Thorg does.

The party decides to leave both Renard and the now-bloody bathroom behind.  The next door leads to the southwest, and Carl opens it and peers inside before telling the party that it seems clear.

This hexagonal room is decorated with mosaic tiles.  The mosaic covers the entire room, the walls, the floor, and the ceiling.  One scene shows a man in black plate armor riding a white dragon.  A young woman wearing a golden crown is riding in front of the man.  Another scene shows elves playing in some woods while a watching white dragon observes them from a hiding place between two pines.  On another wall is a scene showing a pool of bright blue water.  Several mermaids frolic in the water.  The design on the floor shows the crowned maiden, the man in black armor, and the white dragon asleep around a key hole.  All the mosaics look new.

A pink door leads to the east, while a normal looking door is to the southeast.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 1, 2007)

"Interesting indeed," Carl says as he holds one of his hands to his chin in thought. "Fairly new tile and a nice piece of work. I wonder if the dragon had this commissioned."

Carl digs into his backpack pulling out a black marker and draws curly mustaches on all the instances of the dragon in the tiles. "There. Now it looks like a white dragon." Obviously Carl has no clue what a white dragon truly looks like.

"A pink door? That must be special!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Indeed it is an odd color choice for a door. Let us try it out." says Thym, though he wont actually move to open the door himself until no one else makes a move to do it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2007)

Thym tries the door, but finds it locked.  There is a small keyhole that is rimmed with a gold trim, however.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2007)

"Hmm, its locked." he relays to the others. "Perhaps we are not meant to enter here?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2007)

Petey lights a small cigar with a small flame that comes forth from his finger and comments in a bored fashion, "Well, there is a keyhole.  Maybe there is a key... or maybe you know a good locksmith."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2007)

"The only locksmith we know is the universal door opener. Thorg feel up to a little bashing? Maybe your friend can help." replies Thym after looking around and not spotting anyone with lock picking abilities.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC: Was waiting, but I'll move this forward.

Thorg begins to hammer at the wall by making a running charge and throwing his shoulder into it.  After the first two attempts the door merely shudders, but then Thorg's new ape friend begins to hammer at it with his fists when Thorg is in between attempts.  On the fourth try the door's hinges begin to snap, and the half-orc and ape take to punching and kicking at it to get the rest of it to fall.  As the pink door clatters to the floor, the now-excited ape jumps on top of it and continues to slam its fists down while whistling and hooting excitedly.  The rest of the party carefully walk around their happy companion and take a closer look at the room.

Upon entering this nearly empty room, the first thing you notice is a small, pink marble pedestal five feet in height.  You also see something small that is silver and shiny gleaming from atop the pedestal.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2007)

"Oh! Shiny bits!" Carl says with excitement as any halfling would. Trotting over to the pedestal he takes a closer look at what lies on top.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2007)

"Thanks Mr. Ape, and you too Thorg. It looks like its party time in here. At least the decor suggests parties and cake." says Thym shaking his head at the mind numbing amount of pink.  He'll let Carl take first look at the thing on the pedestal.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2007)

As Carl approaches he sees that a shiny pendant on a silver chain rests on top of the pedestal.  He reaches forward to touch it, but pulls his hand back in surprise as if something surrounding the pendant had shocked him.

Carl
[sblock]
As you reach out to touch the jewelry an evil laugh reaches your ears, almost as if some insane ghost stood laughing by your side.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2007)

"You okay there Carl? You don't look so hot." asks Thym.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 11, 2007)

"I heard laughing; evil laughing." Carl says as he stands there eying the pendant. "It sounded as if he was by my side."

Carl backs away a bit and looks to Petey. "Since you seem to know so much of this place, what is going on?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2007)

Petey gives Carl a quizzical look before flying over to his shoulder and staring at the silver pendant.  "Hmm... well boss, I've seen that thing around before, I have.  My formerly-alive master had a little bit of skill in the divination school of magic, although in retrospect he probably could have used a bit more considering how he met his end and all that.  Anyways... he cast a spell from a scroll that allowed him to see a moment in the past, and he focused on the top bit of this castle that looks blown to pieces.  After a moment of this concentration, he and I got to see the interior of the place moments before it went bye-bye...  Anyways, from the vision that I saw it appeared as if there was an alchemist and his laboratory.  This alchemist had a crazy look in his eye and kept muttering to himself as he poured all such of potions into one another.  He didn't look as if he was quite right in the head and one of his mixtures began rattling about until it exploded in a cloud of fire and glass.  Not quite a big deal, you would think at first.  It seemed to have killed the alchemist, but otherwise the room and part of the castle was intact.  Well, up until the small fire that had formed reached some of the other potions and Pow! Bam!"  Petey exclaims as he raises his hands up excitedly, before saying quietly "Chain reaction.  From what we could tell as the vision faded, the continual explosions rocked the top floors of the castle and a whole wing of the structure went up into tiny bits until it looked as it looks now.  Now here's the crazy part, folks... that alchemist kept giggling and laughing a weird evil laugh, and he kept carressing a silver pendant that looked just like this one.  If it's one and the same, then I can't quite tell you how it got here though.  The vision didn't get into that."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2007)

"Your master would appear to have been more intelligent than we originally believed. His fate seemingly incongruous with his purported power.  In any case that which lies before us might contain the consciousness of the fell alchemist. I wonder if it would be in our best interests to hasten him to his desired conclusion." says Thym.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2007)

Petey looks oddly at Thym and asks, "Destroy it?  You intend to beat the medallion with a club or melt it somehow?  I don't exactly see a roaring fire."

OOC: Still waiting for the actions from the rest of the party.  Regardless, expect an update Monday.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 22, 2007)

"Shall we leave it be, or shall we take it and hock it? Or even keep it?" Carl says as he still eyes the pendant. "I just have a bad feeling."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2007)

Petey takes to the air and lands next to the silver pendant, then allows a little flame to ignite on his fingertip and puts the fire on top of the jewelry.  After a few moments he extinguishes his finger and looks back at the party.  "Well, it looks like fire damages the thing so if we expose the silver to a high temperature maybe we could melt the sucker if you gents got some way to do so.  Then again, maybe that won't do what you want to do."  He shrugs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2007)

"I think we should destroy it.  Anyone have any source of heat or flame? A torch even?  A source of evil as this appears to be, might be the key we need to reveal." says Thym.

ooc: okay so I'm not the best at rhyming.  I think we are down to just the two of us around and neither of our characters has any fire...   actually none of the characters do... how are we able to see?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC: The ape is glowing?  I actually thought someone had a light source, but I admit I didn't keep track.  Let's discuss the future of this adventure here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=189033


----------

